# One Piece The Great Age of Pirates (Game thread)



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2015)

New Players Welcome




Have fun
Be kind and respectful
Don't God Mod
Turn off Signatures

________________________________________​
*Prologue*

_*Approaching Dawn Island...*_
The Fleet Admiral watched with a stone faced expression as a humongous Sea King swam lazily above the command tower of the _Alexandria_. The monster seemed ignorant of the hundred ship strong armada prowling the depths below. Each ship was enveloped within giant translucent bubbles. It was a new technique the science department called coating. Rumor was cipher pol had tortured the secrets of the technique out of a fishman shipwright. He glanced at the countdown clock emblazoned above the control room, steadily creeping down to zero. Operation Dream Crusher was about to begin. Piracy would die here and now. 

His words boomed across every ship in the fleet. “Are the Admirals ready?” 

Three commanding but distinct voices responded in the affirmative. 

“Pacifista unit ready?” 

_“Aye sir.”_ 

“Cipher Pol unit ready?” 

_“Aye sir.”_ 

“Buster Call unit ready?” 

_“Aye sir.”_ 

“Excannonbur cannon ready?” 

_“Er...we’ll need a few minutes sir.”_ The speaker clumsily tried to muffle his voice. _“Where the fuck is Kent?”_ 

The Fleet Admiral rolled his eyes. “Commence Operation Dream Crusher.” 

*Dawn Island*...
Just over forty ships were anchored in the bay, each one flying the jolly roger of some infamous pirate crew. Anyone who was anyone in the pirate world made it a point to attend the great summit called by Shanks. Such an assemblage had never been seen before in history and probably would never be seen again. Even the most cynical of captains recognized the enormity of the moment. For all their futures would be decided by this meeting. 

Two pirates stood guard outside the massive double doors to the meeting hall. The very walls trembled from the raucous voices of the pirates inside. A sudden impact reverberated through the hall, followed by laughter, then quickly followed again by more arguing. 

“How the fuck will they decide on anything?”asked one of the guards.

“Davy Jones himself couldn’t get all them egos to agree on what the best brand of rum is let alone a fucking grand alliance.”  

The other guard shrugged. He was about to reply but suddenly a handful of pirate ships in the harbor exploded simultaneously. His mouth hung open. He squinted his eyes and gazed hard towards the horizon as a seemingly endless line of marine warships rose from the depths below. A warning bell rung from the watchtower high above, far too late as the sky darkened with cannonballs. 

“My god...” the guard uttered. Likely his last words.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 21, 2015)

*Brolly Brandford 
The Big Cook Begins*

​
Somewhere there was a feast. Somewhere people were arguing and partying at the same time. So many noises, so many voices but somehow Brolly had yet to find this event. No, that was wrong. It was not that he could not find it, it was more that he had gotten distracted and found where the feast and drink was being prepared. The large pirate huge in size wearing his usual attire, cooking hat and all, burst into the make shift kitchen of the gathering startling all those who were running around gathering food and drink and taking it to the meeting. Most were cabin boys and low level sailors who had been stuck with his duty.
*“Much food! I like! I cook!”* He bellowed as he steam rolled past those serving and began taking over the cooking. Like a master he shifted between each meal improving it with unknown spices from his satchel and mixing dishes no one would ever think to mix. At first the other pirates protested thought once they had tasted his supreme dishes they simply began to assist him. 
_“More chilli for the Chef!” _
_“He demands more brandy!”_
_“His spoon is getting dull, get another!” _
Within moments Brolly was running the entire show back stage. 

Brolly did not care much for meetings, secret schemes and planning against the World Government. Many would even question if he knew what the World Government was. Regardless Brolly had much simpler yet grander aspirations in mind. Being the first one to ever create a recipe book with every single menu from every inch of the world within it as well as taste every meal that currently existed. This pirate gathering had actually been quite a good start. Various meals from every blue, Grandline and even the New World had been brought here. Yet this time of information gathering would not last long. During his cooking there island they were on began to rumble. There was silence after that. Everyone stood silently and waited in confusion at the rumble and sounds. The noise of whistling grew ever closer, getting louder and louder until suddenly they impacted. Canon balls blasted through the walls of the kitchen exploding everywhere. Pirates scrambled to find shelter and duck for cover, many not being so lucky. A group of pirates covered their faces and waited for the impact but nothing came. As they gazed up they saw a huge wall of jelly that held a collection of canon balls in place.
_“What.., the?”_ One said. 
*“Canon balls not yummy. No want in meal.”* Brolly said as a matter of fact. The cabin boys looked over in confusion. Brolly had one hand out towards the wall where the attacks came from, the other still stirring a large pot with his massive fork. 
*“Yummy Yummies no be disturbed!”* He ordered.

The attacks grew greater. Canon balls decimated the island. Marines flooded the land and attacked every pirate in sight. Very few were lucky to live and be arrested, let alone escape the onslaught. Brolly was one of them. His knack of slipping out of desperate situations came in handy on this occasion. He had missed most of the battle, protecting the kitchen as long as he could encasing it in a shield of jelly but eventually that shield broke and as pirates scattered and fled or charged into battle he went for a wander. Eventually he found a ship that had yet to be destroyed and clambered onto it. It was on the far side of the island, away from the attacks of the marines. The Pirate Chef found his way into the ship and sought for it’s food supplies. There were some but it was not as plentiful as the kitchens, which greatly saddened Brolly. Though it would have to do for the moment. Tired from all the antics of cooking Brolly found himself in the storeroom and decided to collapse for a nap. Little did he know this Pirate ship would be one of the only to survive this attack and lead to an adventure he would not even begin to imagine.
There were many, many meals to come.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 21, 2015)

Braska D. Dino
Captain of the R.S ? Raptor Squad. ​

It had begun. The final extinction of all the pirates in the sea. Anyone whom was famous currently resided in this gathering blissfully unaware the might of the marines was looming down upon them. Upon one of the large vessels that lurked in the depths below sea level Braska Ddnio stood, his arms crossed over his chest and his large blade over his shoulder, one of t he famous 21 blades known for its? destructive power. He wore a short marine jacket with black fur around the collar, left open with a vest underneath. As usual his expression was rather stern before a tense situation. He gazed ahead into the darkness of the water before him, waiting for the moment they would emerge, the moment they would begin this fatal day. 

_?Sir, Vice Admiral Bapple would like to know if you and the Raptor Squad are ready to engage.?_ A petty officer said as he saluted the Captain. Braska side glanced the officer, his pointy eyebrow perked upwards briefly in recognition. 
?Raptors are always ready to strike.? He stated plainly. The officer saluted once more and moved off to another group of marines. Braska turned back ahead, the moment was drawing close. Behind him a rag tag group of marines stood, wielding various obscure weaponry, some with torn uniforms, they almost looked like barbarians. They was what his squad was known for however. They were the group that gets the dirty jobs done, always up for a brawl and generally being menacing. The Captain of the Raptors was known from time to time to be a bit of a loose canon. Yet even he would take part in this mission, every marine would. 

The battle ensued. Many fell, marine and pirates lay lifeless throughout the gathering. However, for the most part the marines stood victorious. Many of the most infamous pirates had been defeated, killed or arrested in this great battle. Those who survived would find home in the depths of Impel Down. In the middle of the battlefield Braska sat on the back of a large, giant like pirate with his arms bound behind his back. The Pirate so badly wounded he was out cold, foaming at the mouth. Braska sat in a relaxed fashion, his sword stabbed into the ground in front of him and a cigarette between his teeth. His clothes were somewhat ragged and blood trickled down his forehead, being at the forefront of the battle had taken it?s? toll. He blew out a puff of smoke as a Rear Admiral approached him.
_?Good work from the Raptor Squad Captain, as usual. You cleared up the scrubs nicely.?_ Braska snorted.
?Scrubs? Thanks I suppose? why are ya lookin? at my eyebrows?? The Rear Admiral chuckled and shook his head before he chucked the man a set of orders. 
_?Here. Your next assignment.?_ Braska snatched them from thin air before whipping them open.
?Eh? Huntin? down a few that escaped? Leavin? this kinda wet work to me. As ya say, Sir.? The Rear Admiral smirked and turned on his heel, strolling away. 
_?Sniffing out wounded meat is what a Raptor is best suited for, no??_ With that he disappeared from sight. Braska clicked his teeth and gazed over the faces of those whom had escaped. None of them were particular dangerous or famous to his knowledge.
?Raptors! Prepare to move!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2015)

*Kent
The Grand Line
A Random Dinghy
AWOL*​
The open ocean of the Grand Line was plenty terrifying on the best of days. Not only was it incredibly vast and impossible to navigate without the proper tools, it was also host to thousands of gigantic, monstrous creatures who could swallow entire ships whole with hardly a single thought. Stranded in the Grand Line was a dangerous position in the best of times, and this was not the best of times for Kent. 

"I think I'm gonna be sick," the sixteen year old murmured to himself, stumbling haphazardly across the deck of his stolen dinghy. A sharp wind swung the sail as he moved, clocking him in the side of the head and sending him sprawling. "I'm definitely gonna be sick." Two hours ago, Kent had witnessed his employers, the Marines of the World Government, attack the Pirate summit called by Yonkou Shanks. Two hours ago, Kent had witnessed war and slaughter on a scale he had never even imagine. Two hours ago, Kent had snuck into the Devil Fruit research lab and taken with him a mysterious prize. Two hours ago, Kent had abandoned his home for the past ten years, the Marine ship _Alexandria_, and set out to do...something. Two minutes ago, Kent had eaten his prize and promptly decided that he wanted to die.

"Goddamn...poison," the boy groaned, staring up at the cloudless sky. He had eaten the whole thing. Why had he done that? He wasn't entirely sure how Devil Fruits actually worked (then again, was anyone?) but he vaguely remembered learning about how just one bite was enough to take whatever powers the fruit had. So why had he found it necessary to scarf down the entire thing?

Ah well. There was no point in looking back on it now. Kent sighed to himself and stared up at the sun until his stomach settled down, still feeling like hell but no longer feeling like it might mutiny at the first opportunity. Kent clambered to his feet and cast a critical eye over what he had managed to sneak off the _Alexandria_ during his daring escape.

It was mostly weapons. Actually it was entirely weapons, which in retrospect had probably been rather poorly thought out. You couldn't eat weapons after all, and he'd have to eat eventually - even if his stomach currently balked at the idea of ever eating anything again. Swords, knives, axes, and firearms of all types littered the bottom of his stolen ship, enough to arm a small crew. At least if he'd be able to defend himself, on the off chance he was attacked by whatever pirate remnants had managed to survive the attack. Or Marine remnants - they would be looking for him now, he supposed. With the element of surprise on their side (not to mention a certain very powerful, very stolen weapon) the Marines probably hadn't taken as many casualties as the pirates, but no doubt they would be significantly weakened as well.

That was a sobering thought. Kent had known Marines - many of his classmates had been on the front lines of the attack. Had they died out there, in the chaos? All because the World Government had decided that piracy had to be utterly eradicated here and now? 

Kent was pulled from his thoughts by the sudden appearance of a ship. It crested over a wave, headed away from him at a slight angle, and he reflexively tried to hide himself under the pile of weapons at his feet. But as he watched the ship, he realized something curious - there was nobody on it.

Nobody was at the helm, or in the crows nest, or adjusting the rigging. Kent bit his lip and tried to decide whether it was a trap or not. After a good ten minutes he finally decided that it was probably worth it - a decent sized ship like that most likely had food on it, food that he desperately needed. He fished around the bottom of his dinghy for a weapon, finally settling on a sturdy, powerful rifle. Adjusting the sail, he directed his course towards the slow moving ship, tethering his dinghy to the larger craft with the help of a makeshift grappling hook. He scaled the side of the ship, rifle slung across his back, and finally placed his feet on the deck.

Nothing. No bloodthirsty pirates, no furious marines. He held his rifle at the ready and pushed open the door to belowdeck, slowly making his way deeper into the belly of the ship.

If the layout of the ship was anything like he had studied, the kitchen area would be...there. Kent prowled down the hallways as quietly as he could until he reached the door. His hand was inches away from the handle when he stopped cold.

He could hear something. Beyond the door. It sounded like...snoring?

It should not have been that much of a shock, but Kent had never been the most level headed person in the world. "OH SHIT!" He shouted, raising his rifle and firing repeatedly through the door. "SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIIIIIIIIIT!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Naka*

"Thanks, sweetie."

Naka gave the barmaid a whimsical wave as she set down his drink.  He drew a few more puffs of his pipe and waved some of the smoke away so that he could check out the woman as she left. Around him pirates surged and shouted, everyone riled up at the topic under discussion.

Naka looked down towards the centre of the meeting area where Shanks continued to try and reason with the other captains. Predictably, this was all going no where, which for moment made Naka cast his memory back to why he had to be here, now, and not off somewhere else. However, he then remembered (as he usually did) what always happened when he had that thought... something would happen.

He reclined back into his makeshift seat, contently waiting for whatever it was that was about to happen. The crew that he had sailed to this meeting with had still not arrived at the actual meeting hall. Naka had arrived to the island the previous day. While they had promptly drank themselves into a stupor (having nothing better to do) Naka took a walk around the island. It was the perfect place for a secret meeting, although he did wonder in passing how so many pirates could gather in one place and go unnoticed.

In one flashing instant, Naka was flying through the air. He realized there was an explosion, only a split second before he slammed into the seating area on the opposite side of the hall. He could not even raise his head before another explosion sent him flying out of the meeting hall altogether. His long fall was broken by bodies. He was winded, but he was alive. It took a moment for his blurred vision to stabilize. Off to one side, the upper half of the bar maiden's body lay, strewn and broken. Naka had no idea why he noticed her among the countless others.

"We're... under attack", he mumbled, to no one in particular. He was sure that around him, people were shouting and screaming but all he could hear was ringing. This is what he was supposed to be here to see? The end of the pirate age? Or was it something else?

He reached into his satchel, feeling for something. His vials were busted... only herbs left. At least his pipe survived, caught in his necklace. With a great deal of effort he dragged himself to his feet and jammed a select herb in his mouth to anaesthetize the internal injuries he had no doubt he had. Time to become scarce, but first, he needed to get to the docks to salvage what he could of his belongings that he left on the ship. He just hoped that it had not already been sunk.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2015)

*Dante*

Some time later.

The events of the 3rd island on the grand line (he didn't know the names of any of these islands because there are other things to try to remember, such as how to survive), were past him. He had hopped from crew to crew as he did, experiencing the wonders and terrors of the islands on the crazy ass ocean. He was beginning to think that he brought the kiss of death to the crews he was on as whenever he joined one - something would happen to them. Disease (off ship), starvation (he had just eaten an epic amount of food), pirates (joined), marines (escaped), sea kings (ate up and then spat out), calm belt (bounced around by sea kings as they fought), hit by lightning (survived), freezing(rescued), explosive diarrhea (survived but it still hurt!). And Dante was also beginning to think he had, what his mom called, the 'Luck of the sea'. 

Now he was on...another pirate ship...he didn't know the name, simply wondering what would happen this time. Honestly he didn't even know where he was or what the guys were doing there (they had told him but he forgot). It was important, that he remembered. Everyone was apprehensive and had drank most of the sake.There were a few other ships around him, all as colossal as the one he was currently cleaning. He shrugged his shoulders and kept on scrubbing the floor. The ship was freaking huge and he had got on good terms with everyone on the ship. Did he remember their names? Hell no! He got by, by calling everyone, buddy, pal and sexy. The last one was just to unnerve some of them, though a few took it in good sport- he did have to remind himself that these guys were pirates. Manly men that feared nothing and yada yada. All stuff he didn't care about - dude, just go out and have fun!

He snapped off two brushes and fashioned them into shoes, scrubbing the floor whilst dancing. He sang (badly) and skidded around the galleon like some crazed ice skater. He'd done the top deck and was now in the pit of the ship, looking around and cleaning as he went. The thing that broke him out of his dancing trance was an explosion that blew up the ship.

"Are you freaking serious?!" Dante yelled out as he was thrown onto the island along with mountains of debris, not thinking about the other 1000's of explosions around him, but of the fact that he had just spent 4 hours cleaning a ship, only to have it blown up! And not even in a cool way! However once he had gotten over the butthurt, he started moving, or rather he was moved by shockwave after shockwave, as the explosions hit one after the other. After a while he could only hear ringing in his ears and could only see the world in picture frames as he slipped in and out of consciousness. 

He regretted his last words.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 23, 2015)

Kaiser D. Drake
The Iron Bull

He had been away from the main crew at the time, just like he had been these last two years since he acquired his devil fruit powers. In those years before it he had learned a lot about being a man out on the sea, despite him still only being a teen in the present day, and how to pull your own weight on a pirate ship. But the distance between him, the strongest crewmates on the ship and the opposition they encountered, was so vast that there was nothing for Kai to learn when it came to the battles. The combatants were so fast, the destruction they were capable of was so so immense, at times he couldn't even comprehend what was going on. Never mind even getting anywhere near these battles and getting involved. 

No, to grow he needed to go all the way back to the Blues and work his way up slowly. His captain and father figure had agreed, with the Whitebeard pirates ever growing there was plenty to do in all the seas and so Kai ended up in the Blues. He was so low on the totempole, not even a blip on the marine's radar at the time, the authorities weren't even aware of his connection to Whitebeard and his crew. He could move freely. Well as freely as a pirate with a bounty could, a small bounty but a bounty nonetheless. Hey he was only fifteen at the time, it was still growing. Also it's not the size of the boat, it's about the motion of the ocean.

Kai with some peers in a similar situation, was tasked with visiting points and people of interest to Whitebeard pirates. An illegitimate daughter here, a sister in an abusive relationship, an old friend with financial troubles. This work took him to all kinds of places and had him run into all kinds of challenges along the way. 

so it had only been fitting that he had been away from the main crew on this fateful day as well. That when all these great pirates had been blindsided, many killed either with that initial strike or by the wave of surgical strikes that followed. Where the worst monsters the marines had in their ranks, had set out to kill or capture any of the remaining high priority targets.

The ironman had been on the Moby Dick, he was only one that knew how to keep the ship running as smoothly as Morgan could in the past, and so while he was around it was his task to tend the flagship. Though really it had been at his own insistence that he was on the ship and not with his pops, being back at the old nest had brought memories of his gramps and so he had chosen to retreat. To not be at the summit with all those great pirates.

Likely this had saved his life, he wasn't there when they came for his captain and brothers. Instead he was caught in an explosion as the ambush targeted the ships to remove the means of escape the pirates could have right when the operation was initiated. The attack coincided with the attack on the main targets. One of the first hits was right near where he had been at the time, the blast flung him from the ship and he didn't have the time to realize what was going nor to take any action. Purely on instinct, his body acting to preserve itself, his powers kicked in. The parts most exposed trans mutated into steel, he didn't die or suffer horrific burns. It sent him flying as the Moby Dick was brought down. 

If by luck he didn't end up in the sea, the unconscious pirate would find himself barely alive. The concussion that occurred when the explosion made his brain rattle inside his skull, would be just one of many internal injuries he suffered. There was only so much his armor could do against such forces.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> The Grand Line
> A Random Dinghy
> AWOL*​
> ...




*Brolly Brandford 
Never a Good Nights Rest*​

Brolly found himself skipping along a rainbow covered in chocolate and ice cream. Food rained from the sky in every capacity known to man. It was a blissful adventure into candy land. In the distance dancing women made from jelly span and sang. Those their song soon became a repeating word, ‘Shit Shit Shit Shit’ This went on for a moment before suddenly a loud bang shudder his mind and awoke the giant pirate from his slumber. He was suddenly startled by a bullet skimming past his face. Quickly Brolly leapt to his feet.
*“Eeeee!”* He yelped as he comically dodged bullet after bullet, jolting his body from position to position barely avoiding the frantic volley. Finally unable to avoid the onslaught of bullets any longer Brolly threw up his hand and called out. 
*“Zeri Zeri no Sticky Shield!”* From the palm of his hand a huge wall of jelly erupted and caught the last few bullets that exploded from the other side of the door. After a few moments of silence the chef decided to make the first move. 

*“Hello!”* Brolly yelled out as he stuck his face through the doorway. He did not open the doorway however; he literally rammed his head through the wooden object to see what was on the other side. He wore his huge smile; tongue hanging from his mouth yet still it was a hard face to read as his expression never changed. It was unknown if he even had facial expressions. Regardless his face was now through the doorway.
*“Me Brolly Brandford. Me Pirate Chef! Island blow up, we take boat?”* He simply stated. Even though he knew the island was under attack all this time he still felt the need to take a nap due to consuming so much in the gatherings kitchen. This Pirates priorities were never logical. With any luck this rifleman was in the same boat as him, literally as well as figuratively, and wanted to actually make it out of here alive. 
*“We save people? What your name?”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 24, 2015)

_*Dawn Island...*_
Annie stood near the back of the chaotic meeting hall. As one of the rookie captains she had no place up at the main table. She was little more than a passive observer really. Not that she would've been able to get a word in edgewise anyway. Nearly a dozen different voices competed with each other for dominance. Even that redheaded fella Shanks was starting to look a little flustered. Annie rolled her eyes. This was turning into nothing more than a glorified pissing contest. "Remind me why the hell we came to this meeting?" she asked her first mate. 

The man standing beside her shrugged. "Free rum?" 

His name was Flynn Carson. Sometimes it felt like only yesterday that she was still a marshal in the West Blue and he nothing more than her prisoner. Now they were comrades in arms. An unlikely pairing if there ever was one. Annie motioned towards a barmaid who had just finishing serving an old pirate. "Speaking of rum..." 

The rest of her words were drowned out as the wall behind them exploded inwards. Annie felt no pain from the impact, instantly plunging into darkness. She awoke to a hazy world of smoke and fire, her breath coming in ragged gasps. The shrill ringing in her ears drowned out the screams and explosions. Whether an hour or just a few minutes had passed she couldn't say. The first thing she noticed was that the roof of the meeting hall was gone. The next was the agonizing pain that only seemed to worsen with every breath. She looked down at  a metal shard sticking out of her right side. "Fuck..." she muttered groggily. Annie grit her teeth as she pulled the shard out. *"FUCK!"* 

She sat up slowly, blinking in a daze at the bodies scattered about the rubble. Her eyes widened as she caught sight of her first mate laying face down only a few feet away. "Flynn!" She reached towards him. Suddenly two impossibly fast moving figures materialized between them. Annie recognized him by the swirl of his red hair as he clashed swords with a tall and imposing marine. The shockwave of their opposing attacks sent Annie tumbling away. She cursed aloud with every bone jarring impact, until she came crashing to a halt in front of the charred hulk of a tree. Stars blossomed in her vision and her consciousness wavered, but she willed herself to stay awake. Annie pressed her right hand against her wound. The liquid warmth that seeped between her fingers was yet another reminder of her dire predicament. 

She turned as a half giant behemoth of a viking strode past, a chipped war axe in each beefy hand. His face was bloodied and blackened but his ice blue eyes burned with inner fire. Annie recognized him from the meeting hall. He was one of the veteran captains. Definitely not someone to mess with. He paused and glanced down at her. *"Run little greenhorn. Hell has come to this island,"* he growled in a deep rumble of a voice. Annie watched as he marched straight towards the hell he spoke of, roaring defiantly. She stood up and took a deep breath. While making a last stand seemed interesting and all, she still wasn't quite ready to give up this little thing called life. It was time to get the hell out of Dodge.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2015)

*Issei Tadakatsu*

_?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
*MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
A pirate summit called forth by Red Haired Shanks, one of the Four Emperors. How could he _not_ attend it? Issei knew that word would get out to the Marines and the World Government; such a monumental gathering of the notorious simply couldn't be kept a secret after all, but still he turned up. A once in a life time opportunity that he would likely not see anywhere else ever again hosted, ironically, on the island he left precisely _because_ he wanted to see new things.

"Still," he muttered, looking up wearily at the darkening sky, "_this_ was quite unexpected. Do they have any idea how much collateral damage they'll cause to the island with this brash assault?" The pirate's eyes moved towards the docks, now set ablaze in a storm of fire and smoke. His little one man boat, no doubt, would now be just a mess of timber floating along the ocean.

"We've spotted one, hiding on the rooftops!" a Marine's voice shouted. Issei froze and looked down to see a small squadron of musket wielding Marines gathered below the building he'd relocated himself to. _Thank the Gods, if there are any. All the important Marines are preoccupied with the big players, so they've sent the scraps to deal with the no-names._

"How rude," Issei frowned indignantly, chest slightly puffed out. "I'm not _hiding_, Marines. I've taken _refuge_, in order to avoid the needless destruction that your rain of cannonballs is inflicting upon the city. Please do not make such presumptuous accusations in future; they reflect rather poorl- ah!"

A stream of bullets flew towards him, streaming past the skin of his face as he quickly moved out of the way. "Understand your position, you plebeians!" he snapped irritably. "If you are so eager to _die_ for your master's promotions, then so be it!" Issei drew his sword, jumped upwards, made a downward thrust towards the rooftops with Silver Edge and... 

_White Wave - Focused Blow!_​
With a resounding boom, the rooftops burst apart; a rain of debris and dust. As Issei absconded down into the alleyways, he made out the distinctive sound of chaotic shouting and roars from the Marines behind him. The attack was unlikely to have killed them, but at the very least it'd incapacitate them. _Hopefully, for long enough for me to figure out what to do. Perhaps it would be pertinent to find the company of another crew and ally with them for long enough for me to make my exit..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 24, 2015)

_*Dawn Island...*_
Commander Beverly Clemens posed for the _Grand Line Times_ reporter embedded with her squad. She stood with one boot firmly planted on the chest of a slain pirate, hands on her hips. For this battle to end all battles she had chosen a custom tailored red pants suit. The iconic white officers coat of justice was slung across her shoulders. She wore her shirt open collar, unbuttoned just far enough to reveal a modest amount of cleavage. Unlike other marines she also was adept at waging war on the PR battlefield. Behind her hovered a gigantic rectangular mirror. A handful of pirates screamed and banged their fists futilely within the mirror but no sound could be heard. They were the unlucky ones. Not all pirates had been marked for death. Some possessed intel which could be valuable to the World Government. Cipher Pol would have fun torturing this lot. 

"Make sure to get my good side." Beverly paused and laughed, tossing her wavy red hair to the side. "Oh silly me. That would imply that I _have_ a bad side. Which I obviously don't." 

Her squad stood guard off to the side, among them one of the so-called Pacifista prototypes. Beverly thought the mechanical man looked like some kind of strange clockwork knight. Dozens of them were prowling the battlefield for pirates, men of metal who didn't bleed or tire, totally incorruptible and absolutely loyal to the World Government.   

"So what are the chances of me making the front page?" Beverly asked the reporter. 

He stared at her blankly. "Um, I think the Admirals will probably rate the front page ma'am." 

Beverly frowned. "Well then it's time to add to my collection of pirates." 

She would have to settle for page 2 or 3 it seemed. Her mind raced with the possibilities of her impending fame. If she played her cards right she could become the very face of the marines. At the least a promotion to captain was in store for her. It was the grave voice of Vice Admiral Bismark from her den den wrist watch that snapped Beverly out of her musings. 

*"Admiral Surotori has fallen. I repeat, Admiral Surotori has fallen. All marines of rank Commodore and above please converge on quadrant B."* 

The entire squad glanced at each other in shock. Even Beverly tensed as she heard this bad news. It was to be expected though. They were battling the greatest pirates of the age. Clemens green eyes flashed with light. "Move out squad. Let's finish this for Admiral Surotori!" That did the job of riling up the squad. As they raced off Beverly turned towards the reporter. "Make sure you quote that word for word."


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2015)

Spread your wings and FLY!













_~Sometime prior~_
Jal being naturally curious approached the weird fruit on the ground, it looked like a large hazelnut, but covered in black and red spiral patterns. She had only heard about them from others in stories and tales that the sailors that made their way to Atrum told while drinking and socialising. The very same stories her mother wanted her to have no interest in. Well right now, right here, this was her story in the making, she could sell this to buy passage to the grand line and leave her terribly dull life behind her, or possibly much much more; after all the possibilities were endless when it came to Devil Fruit.

Jal scooped up the fruit, wrapped it in the folds of her clothes, it was no bigger than a plum, and hurried home.

"So you have gotten it out of your system then?" Her mother barked at her as she entered her home. Jal just glared at her, her mother was not one to let anything lie, Jal made eye contact with her father and he just gave her that knowing look, the one that said, 'Just bear it, she will forget soon enough.' Jal just rolled her eyes and walked to her father, he was sitting in his favourite chair, watching the fire as he often did in the evenings, thinking. Whenever her mother asked, he would claim he was thinking about nothing, but Jal knew he dreamed of adventure like she did, and she would not become like her father, putting away her own dreams because of one screechy old woman and he views. 

"Dad look at this!" She said pulling out the Devil Fruit, while her mothers back was turned; busy cleaning or something, she didn't care very much. He fathers eyes widened and he forgot himself in that moment. "Where did you get this!" His voice loud, but full of excitement. 
"Shhhhhhh!" Jal responded trying to cover her fathers loud mouth, but it was too late. Magia Pidius was standing over them with a scowl.  "What's this you have Jalmina?" Her eyes searching, for the devil fruit Jal had quickly restashed in folds of her clothes. "Nothing!" Jal exclaimed, trying to back away, before she was grasped by her mother.

"Don't lie to me girl!" Magia screeched pulling her daughter back as she tried to escape. "What do you have, filling your head with nonsense." 
As she pulled Jal towards her, the harshness of the jerk, forced the devil fruit to fall and roll across the ground. "WHAT IS THAT!" her mother shouted, it was a rhetorical question, he mother wasn't stupid enough not to recognise a devil fruit when she saw one. "YOU DARE, YOU DARE BRING A DEVIL FRUIT INTO MY HOME! THEY ARE CALLED DEVIL FOR A REASON!" She shouted loud enough for anyone close by outside to hear. 

It was obvious her mother would not let her keep it, nor let her sell it even if it would help the family. So Jal had to make a decision, she dropped to the floor, loosing her mothers grip on her and rolled out of her jacket. Her mother possibly knew what Jal was planning before Jal did, and it happened just like that. Jal threw herself across the floor, and scooped up the fruit, she held it in her hands for a few seconds, admiring it's beauty and then placed it in her mouth. 

Instantly she wanted to wretch, it tasted disgusting but then she turned and looked at her parent's faces in horror. Her mother was quiet for the first time in a long while, but that didn't last. He father was about to speak up, but Magia rose a finger to silence him and he obeyed. Magia walked upto her daughter and looked her in the eyes. It was still Jal, nothing had changed, there was no outward difference to her daughter. Jal matched her mothers gaze, determined not to back down, not again, not like her father.

"YOU FOOLISH GIRL!" Magia shouted, raising her hand and bringing across Jal's face. A loud slap radiated through the room, and even her father Gaius winced at it. Jal was knocked back onto the floor and her mother was standing over her, rage evident on her face. "Cursed! Scorned! Damned!" He mother was shouting. 

"STOP!" Jal shouted back at her mother and that only increased her rage. 
"What are we going to do with you, you stupid stupid girl!" Magia went on, trapped in a haze of her own rage. 
"I said STOP, STOP SHOUTING AT ME! I am not you! I DON"T WANT TO BE YOU." She shouted back at her mother. "I want to go, I want adventure and you can't stop me." Jal said pulling herself to her feet and making her way to the door. 

"OH NO YOU DON'T!" Magia shouted back, this time grabbing her daughter by the hair and pulling her back.

"YOU'RE HURTING ME! Ahhhhhhhh AHHHHHHh AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!" Jal's scream turning loud and shrill towards the end, radiating a shockwave outwards, Jal continued to scream, it was sounding inhuman, like the sharp cry of a bird in pain.

Her skin started harden and blacken in certain parts, giant black and red feathered wings burst forth from her back, small ink like tendrils were rolling over her body, solidifying into small feather like droplets, before rolling and curling in another direction, before solidifying again, red glowing lines etched her body, and her eyes went white that was when everything went dark.



--------

Jal found herself in a blackened room, or at least she thought it was a room, she was floating unsure of where she was or what was happening. 

She heard screams, coming from all directions, but all she could see was blackness. She focused, she had to find herself in this sea of unending blackness. Slowly the blackness started to fade, she could see, she there were people running, some away, most away from her, and some towards her, armed with spears. She still could not make sense of it all. She was moving she was aware of that, acting on instinct but with a malevolent intellect guiding it. 

Finally clarity but still no control, she was flapping giant wings towards her attacks, waves of black feathers peppered the area, some men were lucky and evaded or were only slightly injured, others not so much. But they regrouped soon enough and charged once more, as again on instinct, like she was a marionette, being controlled by some invisible puppet master, she opened her mouth and let out a cry, waves coming forth and knocking back the attackers. 

More and more were joining, Jal looked around and saw her house, destroyed behind her, her mother on the ground not moving was she dead, she was unsure. Time was not on her side, she made her way towards her family, she could see her father also on the floor, but he was clearly breathing, the up down motion of his more rotund body making it evident. 

A spear hit her in back, but it simply bounced off her feathers, Jal turned to face the attackers once more, the malevolent instinct prompting her to kill. She opened her mouth and started to breath in, the armoured plates on her exposed skin, started to shift, like vent's they were opening up and the red etching started to glow more and more brightly. From inside this prison of her mind, she knew she was gathering or charging up for something and then before she had a chance to release it, a spear caught her under her left breast, beneath one of the opening plates directly in one of the red lines. The air and energy inside her, crashed and imploded as this strike caught her off guard and she stumbled back, trying to take flight, making it about a dozen metres before falling. 

On the ground, she moved her arm, it was twitching, it was reverting back to normal and she was able to control it. Pain filled her mind and clouded her judgement. The attackers, or rather protectors were closing in on her, she small gap she had made in her attempt to fly away was closing fast. Jal tried to get to her feet before stumbling and falling, nothing in her mind but pain and the desire to escape. She hobbled towards the beach, only a few metres away from her. She was ready to dive into the water, before a thought struck her; Danger! And she halted, but the men were only a few metres behind her. 

She looked up at the night sky and in the moonlight saw a ship in the distance, she could swim that far, if she could swim she thought. But it was less if she could and more she had to. fear were encroaching on her, fear for what she had done and for what they would do when they caught her. But there was also a survival instinct, she stood up, blood still dripping from her wound but not as heavy as before. She spread her arms wide and jumped, as she jumped two glorious red and black wings majestically formed from her back, catching the wind in them, she took flight once more arching up into the sky, before the fatugue got her she dived dowards towards the ship landing on the deck with a thud. And then sleep... 
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2015)

*Dawn Island...*
As Kent and Brolly had their fateful meeting in the kitchen of the seemingly abandoned ship, two Cipher Pol agents waited patiently in the brig. They wore matching black suits, their expressions all business. One smoked a cigarette, staring at a black and white photo of a certain pirate. 

"I hate traitors," he muttered. 

"What do you expect? These pirates have no honor. Each one of them would sell out their own mothers," replied a muscular female agent. She wore brass knuckles, her hair styled into a mohawk.

The cigarette smoking agent crumpled up the photo and tossed it to the floor. "Still don't like it. I can't wait to get my hands on-" 

The rest of his words hung unfinished as the sound of gunfire reverberated through the corridor. The female agent clenched her fists. "Those marines were supposed to warn of us of intruders," she hissed. Both agents exchanged glances and nodded. They stealthily made their way through the corridor, following the ruckus towards the opposite end of the kitchen where two voices could be heard. One of them sounded almost childlike.  

The two agents strode inside to confront the intruders. Neither was the pirate they had been  expecting. "No partycrashers allowed," the cigarette smoking agent declared. "You two should be dying out there with the rest of the pirate scum." 

He cracked his knuckles. "Don't worry about that though. We'll expedite the process for you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2015)

_*Dawn Island...*_
Of the many strange sights witnessed during the infamous Battle of Dawn Island, perhaps one included a strange creature with the upper body of a curved scimitar blade and the lower body of a woman sprinting across the scorched battlefield. Annie had morphed her upper body into a blade to stave off the effects of blood loss.  Metal couldn't bleed after all. The blade bulged where her eyes and mouth were located, forming a semi face across the steel. It was only a temporary fix though. She'd need to find a proper doctor as soon as possible.  

*"FLYNN!"* she cried. 

Her first mate was nowhere to be found amid the rubble and bodies. Annie did her best to steer clear of the fights between the high level pirates and marines. More than once she nearly found herself being sent flying away by some errant shockwave. The bombardment of the island seemed to have abated for now at least but the sound of fury in the burning harbor grew more intense the closer she got.   

The carnage was like nothing she had ever seen before. She gasped at the mass graveyard of burning pirate ships in the harbor. The marines had blockaded the mouth of the bay. Only a handful of pirate ships remained in the fight, one of them the humongous Adam wood vessel of the Elbaf giants. The Elbaf ship appeared to be making a beeline towards the blockade itself, perhaps hoping to ram open a hole in their line. Annie's eyes watered as she caught sight of her own ship the _Ramblin Rose_, nearly cracked in two. The entire deck was engulfed in flames. She cried aloud in rage. The life of every man and woman on that ship rested on her shoulders. The weight of there deaths was almost unbearable. 

A stream of bullets ricocheted off of Annie's blade body. She whirled about and took aim at the marine rifleman perched on a nearby rooftop, her right leg morphing into a long gun barrel. *"Bullet Kick!"* A single gunshot rang out. The marine grabbed his throat and tumbled over the edge. If Annie had arms she would've flashed him the bird. 

She sprinted along the edge of the docks. By a miracle she found a shoddy old rowboat resting beside the harbormasters office. The thing probably wasn't even seaworthy but that was the least of her concerns at the moment. She had no choice but to revert to human form to push the boat. The puncture wound in her right side continued to bleed out, sapping a good deal of her strength. Annie muscled through the pain as she edged the boat towards the water. 

*"PIRATE!"* called a voice. 

Annie rolled her eyes and cursed aloud. She ducked for cover as near a dozen marines converged on her. Annie laughed as the bullets began to fly. Her birth parents had met their end in very much the same way. "I guess this as far as my story goes," she said in a ragged gasp, a devil may care grin forming across her lips.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 26, 2015)

A grand summit of pirates, the largest gathering of its time, was called by the great and well-known “Red Haired” Shanks to discuss the raging issues with the World Government.  Many clamored about the greatness of this meeting and how the strongest of the strong were going to be there, and that anyone not in attendance was a fool. However, to Kanra, it was nothing more than a gathering of idiots. A gathering of such magnitude would surely be leaked one way or another and attract the attention of the very organization the pirates wished to discuss. Although this meeting still had some merit in Kanra’s eyes. This congregation of pirates would surely provide useful information, at least until the “excitement” began.



_*Dawn Island*_

It was just as Kanra had depicted, this was an assembly of fools. With all the egos and bravado clumped into one space, agreeing on anything was nigh impossible, but that was not Kanra’s concern. The knowledge he was able to pry from the lips of these people was more interesting. Even the most guarded secrets certain crews had became part of Kanra’s databank. For most, it was simple, get some ale in them and their lips became as loose as water overflowing from the palm of your hand. Others, an exchange of equal value was required. Then for some, there was a need for a slight, forceful incentive behind closed doors. All the while, Kanra’s actions went unnoticed . . . at least they did in the beginning.

“Hey Punk! I remember you!” a voice called out as an angry man approached Kanra from across the room. “You lied to me! You told me I was the only one who knew about that treasure!” this man was seething as he came face to face with Kanra. He was a pirate captain of a small “no name” crew Kanra encountered in the past. “My crew and I walked straight into a trap because of you. I lost good men that day!” the pirate captain grabbed Kanra by the collar.

Why Sir, I have no idea what you are talking about. The information I provided was completely legitimate. Kanra said  as he grinned with a slightly laughing smile At the time I told you of the treasure’s location, you indeed were the only person who knew, but I never said you would remain the only one to know. Kanra gestured mockingly. If that is how you wanted it to stay, you should have mentioned it in our agreement. I cannot help it if the flow of information wants to be shared, and you and your crew are too weak to handle a little competition

“You Bastard! I’ll kill you where you stand!” said the captain as had pointed his pistol at Kanra’s temple.

Now that just will not do I’m a very busy man, and dying right now would make things very difficult for me. In the midst of this conversation Kanra could hear a very distinct sound coming from outside. A sound he was very familiar with and could easily predict. But hold that thought, lets switch places Kanra said as he swiftly grabbed the captain by the arm that was holding onto him, and spun the two of them around. The sudden movement caught the pirate captain off guard, causing him to stumble back a bit.

“That’s it! I am done with your fooling around! You die now!” The Captain shouted as he raised his pistol again at Kanra

Sorry, but you are the only one that is going away said Kanra as he happily waved good-bye at the pirate. Then immediately there was a loud crash and explosion that blew away the wall next to them and the captain with it, as a cannon ball came roaring into the room. I guess my time is up . . . I wonder how the ants will scatter? Kanra chuckled as he made his way to the exit, slipping into the shadows.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2015)

Noitora said:


> *Brolly Brandford
> Never a Good Nights Rest*​
> *“Me Brolly Brandford. Me Pirate Chef! Island blow up, we take boat?”* He simply stated. Even though he knew the island was under attack all this time he still felt the need to take a nap due to consuming so much in the gatherings kitchen. This Pirates priorities were never logical. With any luck this rifleman was in the same boat as him, literally as well as figuratively, and wanted to actually make it out of here alive.
> *“We save people? What your name?”*



*Kent
The Grand Line
An Abandoned(?) Ship
AWOL*​
Kent continued firing at the door until he ran out of ammo, and even then he uselessly pulled the trigger for a solid ten seconds before finally lowering the barrel of the gun. He had heard muffled noises over the sound of his own cursing, but surely nobody could've survived that, so he figured it was safe to check...

Before he could finish that thought, _something_ slammed its head through the door and fixed its terrifying cross-shaped eyes at him. It said something about being a pirate chef.

"Oh God!" Kent shouted, falling backwards onto his ass and crab walking backwards until his back hit the far wall. But to his surprise the thing didn't try to murder him or devour his soul - it just continued staring at him and then asked him his name. 

For a long minute, there was no sound except Kent struggling to get his breathing under control. Then, finally, he pushed himself to his feet and approached the strange creature. In his daze he failed to notice that his rifle had vanished into thin air. "My...name? It's uh, Kent. You're a funny guy...do you need help getting your head out of the door?" He grabbed the doorknob and jiggled it back and forth a little. "Sorry for trying to kill you like that, but you didn't die or anything so no harm no foul right? Anyway, you got a pretty sweet boat here, so maybe if you're not too mad about the whole attempted murder thing you could let me stay? I've got a lot of weapons, I mean _a lot_, but I don't have any food or...you know, anything else, so I'll probably starve to death if you kick me off this thing, but no pressure, your boat, your rules, that's like, the pirate law of the ocean, right, probably?"

He was so busy rambling that he almost didn't notice when the two cipher pol agents strode in. Kent had met a lot of Cipher Pol agents in his time and they were almost universally assholes. These two didn't seem particularly eager to break the mold. 



> "No partycrashers allowed," the cigarette smoking agent declared. "You two should be dying out there with the rest of the pirate scum."
> 
> He cracked his knuckles. "Don't worry about that though. We'll expedite the process for you."



"Don't worry little dude, I got this," Kent whispered to the thing. "Eat freedom bullets, assholes!" He shouted, raising his arms as if still holding his previously vanished rifle and trying to pull the trigger.

"Wait..." Kent muttered as he looked down at his empty hands. "What?"

"Soru!"

Before Kent could properly react, the cigarette smoker's hand connected with his face, throwing him through the wall and leaving him in some kind of barracks. "I had to miss the invasion so I could sit on my ass here and wait," the agent said, his voice practically dripping with barely contained rage. "So I've got a lot of pent up frustration to take out."

"Have you considered a stress ball?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 26, 2015)

Kaiser D. Drake
The Iron Bull

As dark of a day this was, at least Kaiser had the fortune of having ended up back on the island. The blast that sent him flying sent him towards the war torn Dawn island. At least he hadn't ended up on the bottom of the sea, instead he was on top of a pile of rubble. He was still unconscious, face down on the ground, when a a group of low ranking marines neared. They were tasked with sweeping the areas away from the combat zones, the benefit that came with this assignment was that they could pocket any valuables they could scavenge. Assuming they survived. The still and shiny form of Kai drew the marines to him.

"Think this is a statue?" One of them asked, as he kicked off some bricks to get a better look. 

"Who would make a statue out of steel?" Another replied. "It looks like weapon grade though, probably more valuable if it's melted down and used to make some swords." He stroked his goatee as he considered doing just that, could they drag this thing back to the ship?

"Ungh."

"What was that?" 

"Wait is it moving?"

"Must be a Devil Fruit user!" 

"Pirate!" 

All of the yelling didn't register to Kai, who rose up while clutching his head. The pain was unbearable, it was like a pops had quaked his skull. His ears were ringing so loudly that he didn't respond to the marines or their gunfire. As the bullets bounced off his armored body, the injuries from the blast were affecting him more. He had to take a hand to his mouth as he felt like he had to throw up, though the liquid that spewed past his fingers was a deep red. Bringing his blood soaked hand up, how he felt combined with his blood soaked hand made it clear he was in bad shape. 

Looking past his hand, the shadows further away started to become clearer and shake less. He could make them out as marines, who were gearing up for the next wave of attacks as the first one had no effect on him. As he willed his legs to start moving again, to defend himself before they could harm him, the noise had drawn others to the site. A pair of CP agents watched from a distance.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Naka*

In all the years he could remember, since his journey began, Naka had never seen anything like this. The docks were a sea of smoke and fire. Cannon balls and exploding shells, relentlessly rained down on the anchored ships. A few vessels had managed to cast off, and their crews futily tried to return fire on the marines... more out of anger than battle intent.

Through the smoke, on the open water, Naka could see them: white sails with blue insignia. This was going to be difficult. He scampered off again, keeping low as he could. The ship was close, but where? For a moment, the explosions ceased, and Naka wondered what the hell was going on. Then he heard it, a warcry ringing up from the direction of the meeting hall. The invasion force! So the marines were moving in to mop up. At least that meant an end to the bombardment. As the haze of gunsmoke lifted, Naka saw it. The vessel he sought had been pinned in by an adjacent ship that was struck. His ship wasn't going anywhere.

He scrambled aboard. Her crew was nowhere to be seen. Below decks was just as errily quiet. Naka hurriedly snatched up his sword and staff and as many vials and leaf as his satchel could carry. The thudding of footsteps up on deck caused him to freeze.

"No one here sir!"

"Check below deck. Make sure there are no 'rats' hiding in the dark"

"Ah crap..."

How many were there? Ten? Twenty? There was too much movement and noise for Naka to tell. He slinked away in the bowls of the ship, using his knowledge of the vessel to evade the search. He made it to the breach that the adjacent ship had made in the hull. He would have to cross over to it, even though it was already half underwater.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> The Grand Line
> An Abandoned(?) Ship
> AWOL*​
> ...



​
*Brolly Brandford
Brolly vs Agent Massey*
​

After the small incident of trying to fill Brolly full of holes this man named Kent was actually rather friendly. While trying to help him pull off the door which seemed to refuse to move he went on to explain that he would respect Brollys? rules of the ship. He had mistaken this ship as Brollys?. Well he had found it after all perhaps it wa sonly fair it was his boat, it could be the Yum Yum boat or perhaps something of that nature.
*?You stay! Never hungry with Brolly!?* Brolly said excitedly. No person who Brolly considered a friend would ever go hungry around him, and now he had just met this man who seemed friendly he decided they would be friends. Suddenly behind Kent two suited characters appeared. They on the other hand did not seem friendly at all. After a short introduction the suited man with a cigarette between his lips disappeared and reappeared cracking Kent directly in the face sending him off into the ship.

Brolly stared silently, his head still through the doorway wearing it like a mane at the pair whom had arrived. He not particularly understand what they had meant but by the signs of it they were hostile, and perhaps not weak enough to simply evade. The big chef was really a fan of violence; he did not go out of his way to find it however it seemed to find him more regularly now days. Luckily for him he was always underestimated in every fight he took part in. It did seem however they would not be able to sail away as easily as he would have liked. Brolly with his constant obscure expression began to speak.
*?Any more yummy yummies on sh-?* *?ORAH? *Before he could finish he was cut off with a brass knuckled fist connected with his face which sent him flying back into the kitchen storage which also caused the wooden remains of the doorway to explode into shards. Standing in his place was the female suited Cipher Pol agent wearing an angry expression, her teeth clenched and eyes narrowed. 
*?I?ll take the big one then I suppose, been needing a new punching bag anyway.?* She growled as she stepped through the open doorway leaving her smoking comrade to clean up the blonde pirate, Kent.

The female agent strode into the kitchen storeroom spinning her brass knuckles around her fingers casually; this wouldn?t even be a fight she would need to take seriously. She watched and waited as Brolly slowly pushed himself back up to his feet.
*?You?re a biggun ain?t you? Alright, let?s see what you got!?* She smoothly changed her stance into a battle one and yelled out the word* ?TEKKAI!?* And waited for the pirates counterattack. There was nothing. She blinked with a xonfused expression on her face. Brolly had returned to his feet and stood there staring back at her. 
*???*
*???*
*???*
*?? You ship?? *The agent growled loudly and shot forward, slamming her brass knuckle into the stomach of the large chef which sent him flying through another wall. 
*?Don?t fuckin? take me lightly!?* She roared like a beast, veins pumping above the skin on his temples and forehead.* ?I?m Massey Blue! Cipher Pol Agent! I won?t be looked down on by some cook!? *She smirked as the dust settled, that second hit must have knocked the wind out of the pirate. As the dust touched the floor of the ship she blinked in shock. Once again he was standing there, looking a bit worn for wear but he was once again back on his feet. ?The hell?  Looks like your size lets ya take quite the beating eh. Fair enough, that?s what I?ll give you.? Massey shot forwards and slammed her fists into Brolly over and over again, the Pirate not yet making any move to counter attack or react. He simply crouched over taking hit after hit, shielding his head with his small hands. 
*?You a coward!? Pirates are all cowards! Just take this beating at di-!? *Suddenly her fist bounced back from its? attack which sent her tumbling backwards into the wall. *?Guh!?* She groaned as she hit the wall. Her eyes widened. He had not struck her, or fought back, it was like her fist hit something so bouncy it shot her backwards. Once composed she turned her attention to Brolly who now had returned to his full height. He was bloodied and battered; clearly the beating had affected him.
*?Know your punch. Know to beat. I win!? *He threw his hands up and cheered happily. *?You give up?? *He asked. Those words were like poison to Massey. She roared like a wild animal and launched herself forward with her fist cocked.
*?Zeri zeri no??* Brolly muttered. The agents fist shot forward with all it?s force and slammed into a green substance that appeared between them, her fist into in to it and it bent before forcing her backwards with the combined force of her own attack and the power of the jelly. Massey went flying backwards through the walls of the ship until she appeared back of land.
*?Tekkai!?* She called out in flight before slamming into the ground, protecting her against the damage of hitting the ground at speed.

*?Fuck!? *She groaned as she lay there a few moments longer trying to recover herself. *?That fat cook? to think he had a devil fruit like that??*
*?It delicious.?* She gasped in surprise as she opened her eyes to see Brolly standing over her, his large fork the size of a man over his shoulder. This guy, as stupid as he looked, something about him started to make her wary. ?You want food, look hungry?? Massey snorted and pushed herself to her feet. 
*?Don?t get cocky. You can counter my punches, but you can?t do harm to me. Bring it on, Tekkai!? *She snapped awaiting his attack. Once again Brolly did not attack. In fact his attention was taken by a butterfly floating past him whom he started to try and chase.
*?Don?t ignore me!? *She snapped, causing Brolly you jump in shock making a whimpering noise. *?Why won?t you attack me, Pirate Scum?? *She demanded. Brolly stared at her as if trying to figure something out before turning on his heel and beginning to waddle back to his newly claimed ship. The agent could not take anymore, if this was some elaborate plan to make her lose her cool or if he was just a moron she could not take it anymore. Filled with white hot rage she shot forwards preparing her most powerful punch. 
*?6000 Pound Punch!?*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2015)

*Paulsgrave Williams|Pirate|East Blue*

*[Pirate Summit, Dawn Island; East Blue]*​


[He Who was Born into Death II]​
Saying that the day was going to hell in a hand basket would have been the understatement of the decade. That, however, didn't dampen what had to be done and luckily for some of the more lack luster fodder, there would be some form of salvation coming. Though it could be said owing the Black Skull Pirates was a fate worse than death. 

"Get up you useless sea wench!" 

-CRACK!-

A blistering slap pulls the slumbering man awake.

"UWWW RAR!"

exploding from the debris that had knocked him colder than the dark side of the moon a giant of a man stood to his feet. Almost eight foot tall the man shook his head quickly side to side while he yanked on his thick beard.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Erik 'the Cruncher' McAyon



"I'll kill th' blood rockit 'at woke me!" 

The man growled and spat until he noticed it was Hector who was staring death through him. "Aye sir?" he grunts wiping blood and rum from his lips. "The Captain, he clearing the way." Hector replies thumbing the large metallic arm over his shoulder. It is then that the large man noticed that a war was going down. Worse of all he was sleeping through it. A knowing look sparkled in his eyes. "CRUNCHER!" he roar dashing off like a human bull. A man of his size wasn't hard to miss and harder to avoid in all the chaos. Marine and Pirate alike was bowled over as the crazed bull of the Black Skulls did what he did best. Crushing underfoot anyone unlucky enough to find themselves under tread. 

What was left of the wall that faced the harbor is tore down as Erik slammed through it with all the rage of the seas. A few Marine recruits were unfortunate enough to fall in the sights of the man as he shook the dust and debris from his head and shoulders. "Kill them aw!" he bellows pulling the large double headed ax off his back. The dark steel gleamed in the light as he started his mad bull dash toward the small regiment who quickly broke rank at the sight. "I'm not paid enough to do this!" one of the men shout as the man directly to his left is cut clean in two as the ax tore into the ground. 

Eyes bulge and the man rolled to his right just avoiding the lumbering stomp that followed the ax attack. "Cruncher!" he yells happily slamming his large fist down on the Marine before he could scramble back to his feet. "Not the brightest. Very persuasive though." a scratchy voice states. The Pirates that just happened to be rescued by the quarter giant turned their gaze in the direction that the voice came, Hector stood over them his crimson blade leveled on them. "Captain says gather husks that still have the spit of life in 'em. You fit that requirement?" he asks. Around the man stood a mismatched group of men and women that he or Williams had inadvertently saved from death at the hands of the Marines.

They may not have been the best or brightest of the Pirates that were here. They, however, would prove to be useful canon fodder if push came to shove. Weighing their options the two men and woman choose life standing to their feet, "We pledge to your captain's sword." the woman states pulling a fist over her heart. A wicked grin slipped across Hector's face, of course they did. Without hesitation most would choose the devil over death. Especially if they didn't know it was the devil at the time. "To the docks then." he motions driving his blade into the chest of a charging Marine. Picking dead Marines and Pirates alike of weapon and plunder the ever growing group of free men and women made their way toward the docks and ultimately the goal was the Maelstrom. 

-With Williams- 

In the moment just before the Marine could pull his cutlass his head explodes into a fine mist of reds and grays. With a violent swing of his arm the skull mace that Williams was using popped the man's head like a pimple. Unfortunately that Marine was the fourth killed with that particular weapon and the skull he'd been using up until then too exploded leaving only the spinal column that was quickly plunged into a fleeing Pirate's shoulders. Cutting down into his chest and heart. "!" Rolling to the side Williams only receives a flesh wound from the bayonet that was aimed for his heart. Spinning on his heels the Pirate locks eyes with a panting Marine who looked as if she was about to be sick to her stomach. "What's the matter girly? Don't have the stomach for this type of work?" he inquires a sly grin splitting his lips. 

She couldn't deny it, pulling a gloved hand to the back of her mouth the raven haired woman had just been promoted to Lt. Junior Grade. This level of death and killing wasn't something that she was used to. She didn't know if it was right to simply kill these men without as much as trying to capture them to be properly judged. She couldn't deny that these Pirates were probably the worst of the worst. They were still people right? The question stuck to the back of her head as she pulled her weapon back up to the offensive. "It just sickens me that you pirates lived through our salvos." she lied charging again. Williams grins in the face of his new adversary darting forward while he fired a hand out. The sharp blade of the bayonet cuts deeply between the webbing of his fingers when he grabbed onto it. Twisting the rifle up and to the left Williams lands a solid blow to her solar plexus that is enough to lift her a meter off the ground.

The woman clenches her teeth as the madman allowed her to drop back to her feet. Landing on the balls of her feet the poor Marine can only keep her stance for a few moments. Quickly dropping her weapon she crumbles to her knees then falls forward on her face as she tightly wrapped her arms around her abs. Kneeling beside her Williams reaches for her weapon, "You think we Pirates are the only monsters her girly?" he asks her pulling the weapon across his thigh. "I leave you alive this day, to bear witness to evil. For Evil doesn't have a race, religion or sex." he adds pushing his fingers through her dark locks of hair. She fights fidgeting to get to her feet. Paulsgrave only chuckles snapping to his vertical base, "I was having a conversation." he states mundanely breaking the stock of the rifle over another Marine's head who was trying to save his comrade. 

Dropping broken barrel beside the woman's head Williams turns to walk away, "Try not to die too soon, you'll miss all the fun." he states before charging headlong into several more Marines that entered through the wall that Cruncher had knocked down. The men he hit exiting go down quickly as he breaks bones and body with a series of viscous blows to each man's sternum. "It's the Bone Eater!" another cries just before Williams pounced on him as well. The following sickening crunch caused the surviving men to pile back into the meeting hall. The few that survive meeting the Butcher of the North Blue would question humanity to their dying day. 

-Docks with Hector- 

The Hammer Hand was a few minutes behind Annie who was now cornered by a small group of Marines that were keeping her pinned down behind some crates. He sucked his lip, he didn't know what they were firing at nor did he care. At any rate it would be unfortunate for their planned boarding of the Maelstrom if they were seen. "Ram 'em!" he ordered! "AYE SIR!" from the crowd of collected Pirates a small spit of man leapt out. No more than three foot six a wide grin was still plastered to his face. Slamming a gloved hand off his strange helmet he then pounds on the mechanics of his armor. Black treads popped out that started to spin.  "Break 'em down! Break 'em DOWN!" he yells charging into a run. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bjorn 'Ram-Bam' Ahlstrom



Hitting his chest the small bullet burns rubber as he rockets toward the group of men who were keenly unaware of what was about to hit them. Like a canon ball slamming into their ranks the Marines are tossed into the air as Ram-Bam skids toward the crates. Kicking his legs to the side he spins back around slamming into the crate to Annie's left. Paying the woman no mind the small man rolls back onto his belly leaving a trail of peeled rubber in his burn out back toward the crumpled Marines. "Cruncher!" the Quarter giant lands a moment later crushing two skulls under foot in the same instant Ram-Bam explodes another head with his helmet. Hector is quick to get involved as well driving his crimson sword into one while knocking a weapon from another. 

Hector the Hammer Hand, Erik the Cruncher and Bjorn Ram-Bam were the last three remaining Pirates of the Berserker Pirates. A rag tag group of pillagers from the farthest North you can go in the North Blue. Normally not interested in the politics of gaining fame these men were only in it for women, money and rum. That was until they came afoul of Paulsgrave in the Grand Line. Thirty men strong they were no match for Williams and his crew of cutthroats that he released from the same base he'd escape from some eight months ago. Seeing potential in their barbaric ways, Williams offers them a chance to join their crew. He offered them what ever they wanted and after negotiating with the then first mate, Hector agrees.  

 "To the Maelstrom!" he orders motioning toward the black ship with tattered rigging. The ship was in rough shape from the salvo, thankfully it was close enough to the Harbor Master's Office that it was still somewhat sea worthy.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 26, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> _?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
> *MESSY BEGINNINGS *
> 
> _White Wave - Focused Blow!_​
> With a resounding boom, the rooftops burst apart; a rain of debris and dust. As Issei absconded down into the alleyways, he made out the distinctive sound of chaotic shouting and roars from the Marines behind him. The attack was unlikely to have killed them, but at the very least it'd incapacitate them. _Hopefully, for long enough for me to figure out what to do. Perhaps it would be pertinent to find the company of another crew and ally with them for long enough for me to make my exit..._


​
*
Brolly Brandford
The Escape Commences*










​
*?6000 Pound Punch!? * The Cipher Pol agent roared out as she launched her attack at Brollys? back. The chef did not turn, instead he thrust one hand forward in front of himself and said in his strange accented voice.
*?Zeri Zeri no Bouncy!? *Near the ship he had found a large ball of jelly began to form, shooting out from his hand. Suddenly the fist made impact, crashing into his back and sending him flying forwards into the jelly. 
*?Take that you? SHIT!? *Unbeknown to Massey her powerful attack may have done damage to the pirate and sent him flying, yet it sent him flying into a ball of jelly which in turn sent him flying back towards her. Unable to react in time Brolly rammed right into the agent and the pair of them hurdled across the edge of the island back towards the town and violence that the marines had befallen upon the pirates here. She grunted as the pressure pushed down on the pair, the speed being quite considerable.

 As she gazed upwards she saw Brolly, blood trickling from his large mouth and forehead from the powerful punch she had struck him with but also his own fist cocked backwards. 
*?Tekkai!? *She groaned. Even at this speed and the position they were in she would not allow herself to take more damage than she had to. Even before an attack Brollys? expression never changed.
*?Zeri Zeri no?!?* Around his fist jelly began to form, making his larger and larger as it cocked backwards. Massey gritted her teeth as she prepared for the strike. 
*?Wait you bastard!?* She snapped. 
*??Delicious Fist? *He slammed his fist down into her and the pairs direction suddenly changed to the ground. They smashed into the ground, straight into a horde of marines that were chasing another pirate. Due to his devil fruit ability however it was not about the actual impact. As they hit the ground Brolly was thrown backwards yet Massey found herself hitting the ground yet somewhat protected from the impact by not only her Tekkai but also the jelly. However there was a trade off for this protection. The jelly that protected her also sent her shooting off into the sky into the distance within seconds. The suited agent flew through the sky until she was no more than a twinkle in the sky. Brolly pushed himself to his feet, panting for a moment as he caught his breath. That was his ability. He had his jelly for battle but his true power that many underestimated was his ability to take a pounding and always find his way back to his feet. His body was as durable as they came, and his mind was so unfocused it was impossible to break. 

With the Agent some how dealt with Brolly looked around to see his new position. He could get back to his ship with a jelly spring of sorts, yet he looked over towards a man with white hair, a handsome looking man. Seemingly he had witnessed the chefs arrival, it was quite a show to be fair. Around him marines lay out cold from being smashed down on by the chef and the agent. Brolly raised his hand towards the man and waved.
*?I Brolly. I have ship we escape. Friend in trouble. You come?? *It was time to get the hell out of here and take anyone he could with him. He had not forgotten that Kent had been left at the ship with the other agent and wanted to get back there as quickly as possible to make sure he was alright. 
If he did not hurry, his new ship with all its? food could be sunk!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2015)

*Issei Tadakatsu*

_“Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.” _​
*MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
Somewhere along the line, things had taken a very bleak turn. He'd lost the recruits chasing after him and even found an area which _almost_ wasn't in ruins — then he took a wrong turn, right into shit creek. Surrounded by piles of what looked to be unconscious Marines was a large rotund man with features that were neither human nor beast. Issei's hand tightened around the grip of his sword. _The question here is: friend or foe?_

"I Brolly. I have ships we escape. Friend in trouble. You come?" the strange man asked. His voice was amicable enough, but Issei couldn't quite discern any particular facial expression from his mien. 

The young pirate took a look around, making sure none of the incapacitated officers were lingering before sheathing his sword. A sigh passed through his lips. "_Sadly_, it is the best option I have at the moment. My city is being laid to waste, and my own ship is surely destroyed by now as well." He smiled. Brolly, though clearly a simpleton, seemed friendly enough at least. "My name is Issei Takadatsu. It's a shame that we could not have met under... better circumstances, but I suppose we'll have to make lemonade with the lemons life has given us for now."

"Found him!" 

"And another one!"

More Marine officers poured in, this time in greater numbers than before. Greater variety, too: muskets, sabers and all manners of other melee weapons. All of them, however, looked worse for wear. Bruised, bloodied or battered, not a single one of them looked particularly fresh now. "It appears that the lemons life has given us today are of a particularly sour variety, Brolly," the noble commented, sword already drawn. "I believe it would be prudent t-"

"Charge!"

"Fire!"

The bullets came first, followed soon after by a stream of bloodthirsty looking officers moving in. _Why is it that they never let me finish speaking?_ Issei licked his lips and twisted his body round, then uncoiled it like a spring as he brought Silver Edge in a three hundred and sixty degree arc around his body. Wind swiveled round his body, then intensified, before becoming a full blown whirlwind furiously casting aside men and bullets aside, with some of the Marines screaming as they fell into the line of friendly fire. 

_Iron Whirlwind!_​
"We need to go, Brolly. There will be more coming if we linger here longer."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2015)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Kaiser D. Drake
> The Iron Bull
> 
> As dark of a day this was, at least Kaiser had the fortune of having ended up back on the island. The blast that sent him flying sent him towards the war torn Dawn island. At least he hadn't ended up on the bottom of the sea, instead he was on top of a pile of rubble. He was still unconscious, face down on the ground, when a a group of low ranking marines neared. They were tasked with sweeping the areas away from the combat zones, the benefit that came with this assignment was that they could pocket any valuables they could scavenge. Assuming they survived. The still and shiny form of Kai drew the marines to him.
> ...



Dante woke up, like he would if he was lying in bed. He stretched, yawned, rolled over and started to doze.

A few minutes later his brain actually started working and his sat up as though electricity had been shot through his body. He was faced with a familiar prospect.

"I have no idea where I am." he mumbled.

Over to his left he saw a group of marines beating on some sort of metal thing. Dante walks over and looks over their shoulder as they are focused on the metal.....statue?

"Hey guys, you know where I am?"

"Dawn Island!" the marine said as the rest apprehensively inspected the metal being.

"Hm. Cool. Whatchya got there?" Dante said looking closer at what was clearly a devil fruit user.

"Some sort of metal...." 

At that point it started to move, at which point everyone exclaimed "Pirate!!"

"Well, you don't know that." Dante said. "Could be some guy who accidentally ate a devil fruit and then got captured by pirates and then was brought here. Pigeon holing people is just no good."

"You're a pirate too!" the marine said finally turning to face the man clad in red and black leather.

"There, see you did it again dude. I mean you're right, but innocent until proven gui..."

A shot was fired towards Dante's stomach, but was barely dodged and flew through his red coat.

"Awww c'mon!" Dante sighed as he took out Rebellion from it's sheath on his back. "Now we're gonna have to fight."

Without another moments hesitation, Dante swiftly sidestepped to his right, activating the whip ability on his sword and throwing it out to the marine, piercing his shoulder and throwing him up into the air with a flick and then slamming him right back down onto the sand. The marine bounced, at which point Dantejumped, did a mid air somersault, bringing one leg slamming down into the marine's stomach, before the guy went into unconsciousness. The entire interaction took about 5 seconds, by which time half of the others turned to face Dante, which a shocked look on their faces.

"6/10." Dante said, his sword resting on his shoulder, pacing casually. "Hey Metallo - you gonna get up or is this gonna be all me?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 27, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Dante woke up, like he would if he was lying in bed. He stretched, yawned, rolled over and started to doze.
> 
> A few minutes later his brain actually started working and his sat up as though electricity had been shot through his body. He was faced with a familiar prospect.
> 
> ...



Jal had been on dawn Island for a while, the ship which she had escaped from Atrum on was a merchant ship, and had shown her nothing but the best hospitality. One would think a young girl alone would have brought out the worst in these men, but seeing her hurt on the deck and the fact that they saw what was clearly wings recede into her back made them less likely to harm her. 

They had been sailing across the seas for some time now and Jal was fully appreciating seeing this brave new world, but she felt guilty for eating their food and they had an important task to finish so, she helped out as best she could on board, cooking, cleaning and doing menial chores. The chores didn't bother her, use was used to doing them at home, her mother being a bigger task master than anyone she could imagine. The thoughts of her mother unconcious, hurt, all due to her made her shudder, but she quickly pushed it out of her mind, she was Jalmina of Atrum no longer, she was Jal. 

As much as she enjoyed staying on the merchant ship, it was not for her, Jal wanted adventure which they could provide but too many strings were attached to it. Eventually she decided she had to leave, she made her goodbyes when they docked at Dawn Island for a quick resupply, days before they had planned due to having an extra person on board, for which she apologised for, she decided to start her new life, maybe she would become a Marine, or even a pirate. She liked the sound of the second one more, but only time would tell. 

So she had been dossing around on Dawn island for a while, when she spotted a bunch of marines attacking a very shiny man, this quickly caught her attention.
"Pirate!" They shouted, and when another gentleman joined in, they referred to him as such. So she went in for a closer look.

A fight was starting to kick off, she had to know more before they all killed each other. So she made haste, Jal hadn't brought out her wings since that fateful day, so looked pretty much like a normal girl. 

"HEEEEEYYYY!" She shouted running up to the others before they started to kill each other.

Turning to Marines, "Sorry about this, I just want to ask something, then you can go back to fighting." Then turning to Dante and Kai. "Are you really Pirates?" She asked her eyes wide, the others were clearly Marines, this was her defining point, where would her journey take her, and thus she had to make sure she asked the correct questions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2015)

*Kent
The Grand Line
An Not-So-Abandoned Ship
AWOL III*​
"I just-"

"Soru!"

"I'm not sure-"

"Soru!"

"That this is accomplishing anything-"

"Soru!"

"And I feel-"

"Soru!"

"Damn it! I give up!" He rolled out of the way of the Cipher Pol agent's latest rush and popped to his feet, bringing his fists up. "Come on then, whaddaya got, whaddaya got?"

The agent smirked, knocking some ash off the end of his cigarette. "You're pretty fast, kid. Not a lot of people that can dodge my Soru."

"I'm pretty sure that's not true, I mean I'm pretty fast, but I'm not like, Admiral speed or anything, and there's a whole lot of people between them and me, speed-wise. So in the grand scheme of things, you're probably pretty slow, right?"

"You've got a mouth on you, don't ya?"

"Doesn't...doesn't everyone?" Kent asked.

The agent roared in fury and shot forward. He was fast, Kent had to admit, probably faster than Kent if they were going head to head. Kent had only been able to keep up because he didn't have to move as far - just a quick dodge to the right or left. That was the weakness of the agent's technique, that he couldn't turn. Kent was sure he'd figure out a very cunning plan centered around that flaw sooner or later, but for now he was mostly focused on not getting his face smashed in. 

Another Soru, another dodge. He had no weapons, that was the real problem. Kent felt naked without his weapons - not in the actually naked sense, but in the metaphorical sense, which was probably more meaningful. Even his gauntlets would be useful, giving him the extra boost of speed he would need to really keep up with this guy. Rokushiki was scary - Kent had seen it practiced plenty of times aboard the _Alexandria_ and even had it used against him once or twice.

He had to change the pace of this fight up. And to do that, he needed a weapon. So Kent did the thing he was best at, other than building stuff that killed people really quickly and efficiently - he turned and ran. 

"Coward!" The agent shouted after him. Kent heard him Soru and dove desperately out of the way, scrambling back to his feet and bursting out of the door to the deck of the ship. He ran for the edge where he had parked his dinghy, but before he could get over the side the agent hit him from behind. 

They both fell from the deck of the ship in a tangle of limbs and curses, landing amongst the pile of weapons that covered the floor of Kent's dinghy. Kent grabbed a hammer from where it lay and raised it, preparing to smash the agent's head in - only to watch it vanish into nothingness. "What?!"

The agent hit him in the mouth, hard. Kent stumbled back and grabbed a gun, preparing to unload it - vanished. He grabbed a sword, aiming a slash for the agent's neck - vanished. He picked up a small axe and actually threw it, but it disappeared before it could really leave his hand. "Why is this happening to me?!"

The agent chuckled to himself and raised his hand for another blow. Kent, now resigned to dieing here, on this dinghy filled with weapons he couldn't use, simply covered his head with his arms. "Dear God, please let me die quickly, and painlessly, or you know, relatively painlessly considering I'm about to get my head crushed like a watermelon or a more head-sized fruit."

There was a clang, and then a screech of pain.

Kent glanced up in shock at the Cipher Pol agent, who was now nursing a very obviously broken hand. He had hit it on a sword that had quite suddenly appeared in Kent's hand - the very same sword that he had attempted to use a minute earlier.

"Oh," said Kent, looking down at the weapon in his hands. "Ooooooooh."

"Don't...underestimate...a Cipher Pol agent," the agent muttered. His uninjured hand drew a pistol from beneath his jacket, which he aimed at Kent with a practiced steadiness. "I'll show you-"

"Flash Step, friend."

One minute Kent was there, and the next he was not. The Cipher Pol agent stared in shock at the large diagonal cut across upper body for a few seconds before falling into the water, where he quickly sunk to the depths below.

"Wow, that was _badass_," Kent said to himself, happily vanishing the remaining weapons. "I wonder where that Brolly guy...thing...got off to. Nowhere too crazy, I hope."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2015)

*Blake Hunter*

His ears were being filled with a ton of arguments that in his eyes were just as foolish and uninteresting as watching a snail drag its sticky viscous ass along the ground. No, watching a snail sometimes was interesting unlike the conversation being held in that place. His pinky is going inside one of his ears so he can take some wax out and blow it away later. The raven-haired young man was just there boring himself to hell as the captains of the various pirate crews were gathered. With those thoughts in mind, he simply stood up from the spot he was lying at and left. He still wondered why that old man had so much trust in him to the point he would ask the guy to be allowed to stay during the captain meeting, even though he had shown to not be reliable in the slightest. 

Walking outside he had to go through a bunch of pirates, some looking at him cautiously, some others not really caring about him.With the intention of heading directly to the kitchen he walks faster as his body is demanding sugar. He needed some sweets and hopefully the that place had some. However his efforts stopped right there as various explosions called his attention, a few ships have been blown away in a surprise attack. The event currently happening in front of his eyes shocked many of the pirates located close to him and on the ships anchored but not him.

He was one of the traitors after all.

A smirk appeared in his face and the pale looking man rushed off searching for something that would make him survive the current attack being launched on the pirates. His feet move at its max as he knew perfectly how things like this worked, they would probably wouldn?t ind getting rid of him, indeed, he was a latent danger if he remained alive even though he was aiding the navy with this. And of course, even though he knew this would happen having someone actually trying to take your life despite knowing they would, wasn?t comfortable yet his blood was boiling with excitement...This was what he wanted!!.

A gigantic explosion reaches his seemingly lean body hitting him and sending him flying through a few dozens of meters until he stopped thanks to the friction caused by his impact with the ground. But he can?t stop, quickly the adrenaline urges him to get out pof there as a bunch of marines are launching a raid on the island, his life is in a danger never seen before, one even bigger than when his whole guerrilla group went after his ass for killing his good for nothing old man. The smirk became bigger as one can finally completely see he malicious glare, mocking smile and the tattoo covering half of his face. Forming an X right onhis back, a pair of gatling guns is hanging and now it seemed like they were begging to be used. Without a second though, he draws them out and pulls the trigger.

The shooting battle starts and as he runs he goes around taking down one marine after another. He wasn?t a killing fanatic but if it was his life against theirs, it was obvious which was more important.

"C?mmon peeps, entertain me!! Kishishishi"

Rushing through while showering his persecutors with bullets.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 28, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> _?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
> *MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
> 
> The bullets came first, followed soon after by a stream of bloodthirsty looking officers moving in. _Why is it that they never let me finish speaking?_ Issei licked his lips and twisted his body round, then uncoiled it like a spring as he brought Silver Edge in a three hundred and sixty degree arc around his body. Wind swiveled round his body, then intensified, before becoming a full blown whirlwind furiously casting aside men and bullets aside, with some of the Marines screaming as they fell into the line of friendly fire.
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> The Grand Line
> An Not-So-Abandoned Ship
> AWOL III*​
> "Wow, that was _badass_," Kent said to himself, happily vanishing the remaining weapons. "I wonder where that Brolly guy...thing...got off to. Nowhere too crazy, I hope."




*
Brolly Brandford
Dawn Island
The Escape Continues*​
Their meeting was swiftly cut short by the arrival of more marines. The island was completely littered with them. It seemed to be a continuous event, meet someone new and interesting and someone else would try and pick a fight with you. As the marines surrounded the pair and began to cock their rifles his new friend Issei began speaking to them, however they did not seem to allow him to finish. Moments later they attacked, firing and charging towards them from both sides. Issei drew his blade and began a magnificent strike to send a group of them toppling around like rag dolls while Brolly focused on the other side. A group charged at him, blades up in the air, they seemed weakened and bloody however. They were in no state to fight at full strength but then again perhaps he was in the same position. Brolly lifted his arms in front of himself and held them out side.
*?Zeri Zeri no? uh? Hungry Clap!? *The marines barked loudly as they charged. ?You can?t make up attack names on the spot!? The large chef slammed his hands and arms together and then expanded them again. As his arms expanded an avalanche of jelly exploded from the centre of his chest and arms and completely engulfed the marines. They blinked and were completely confused at what had just happened. The group of them were completely encased in a thick jelly, unable to move. 
*?You sit here. No more fight for you.?* Brolly commanded them, leaving them trapped in their cage. 
?? Blub??

Brolly turned to his new companion whom had quickly removed the threat of the marines. 
"We need to go, Brolly. There will be more coming if we linger here longer."He was right. They had spent too much time within the island depths it was only a matter of time before things got even worse. Brolly looked around in a way that almost appeared completely aimless, waddling about with his cross shaped eyes gazing at apparently nothing. This went on for a few more seconds before the large chef pointed his hands towards the ground and created a delicious looking styled jelly. It was unlike his usual jelly, it was crafted to look very appetizing. Once in place Brolly turned to Issei and nodded his head furiously. 
*?We go now.? *And with that he grabbed the swordsman and leapt into the jelly. They did not sink in however, the chefs feet pressed down into the surface, pushing it deeper and deeper.
*?Hold on.?* Brolly recommended. Suddenly. Like a rocket ship, they were propelled from the jelly trampoline and sent hurdling through the air. This time Brolly passed through the sky however it was somewhat more obvious, high in the sky for many to see. This would man once they landed they would need to move quickly. The pair shot through the air across the majority of the island until finally landing right next to his newly acquired boat. Once his bearings were gathered he darted towards the boat motioning Issei to follow him. Once inside Brolly ran straight into Kent, giving him a huge hug, lifting him from the ground.
*?You no dead! Yay! This Issei. He come.?* Brolly made the introduction very quick. Even he knew they had to get moving very soon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



?Oi, Oi, Oi, Oi!? A man roared from outside the ship. On the coast line a large dark skinned marine stood, his hands in his pocket. A squad of marines stood behind him. 
?Thinking you can sneak away that easily. No one escapes me, Commander Dang Bello. I?m famous for my dance style martial arts, and I assure you I?ll be moon walking you into Oblivion!? The Commander threw his head back in laughter, pointing at the ship.
?Sir?.? One soldier said. ?Moonwalk into Oblivion?? Dang snorted and nodded.
?You?re right, it?s weak? Okay, Okay? I?m gonna SPLITS you in half.?
???
?You?re gonna BREAK from my DANCE!?
???
?Time to dive into that JIVE and Die!?
???
?Forget it, get ?em!? Brolly peaked out from over the rail and looked back to his new two companions. 
*?I get ship ready. You beat up. We leave?? *Brolly was somewhat tired from his previous bouts and this ship needed a bit of tender care before departing. If he could leave the marines who were attempting to stop them to Kent and Issei, it would give him time to prepare the vessel for its? escape.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 29, 2015)

*Issei Tadakatsu*

_?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
*MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
"That sounds like the appropriate course of action," the noble confirmed with a nod, drawing his sword. Under most circumstances, he might have questioned the sagacity of holding off a line of enemies while someone else went into his only mode of escape by himself, but Issei doubted that Brolly was the dissembling type. Beside that, it wasn't as if they had a lot of options: Commander Dang Bello seemed to be fairly formidable just by himself, let alone his reinforcements of both the tangible and hypothetical variety. Issei regarded Kent. "It would be prudent of us to focus our attention on the Commander. The rest of his troops are unlikely to lose any substantial danger to us, and if we are to take out their leader, then they would also be without orders."

"Don't think you can just take out me and the boys that easily, pirates!" the Commander growled, before giving his men the command. A simple, wordless gesture of the hand. _A consummate professional, despite the fact that his appearance lends to a disposition of an individual with below average intelligence. Do not think, however, that I shall give you time for your formation to come to fruition._

_White Wave - Single Annihilation!_​
Moments before the troops made their first step towards the pirate duo, before they could get off their first shots, a ripple of sharp air whistled towards them. It cut through the concrete ground like a hot knife through butter; tossed the troops' bodies into the air like a child discarding its dolls after play. "Know this, Marine: I am no fan of violence. However, that you can remorselessly lay siege to an entire city of innocents for the lives of a few who have likely already escaped under the banner of your false justice... reflect well on what the people will think."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 30, 2015)

He had gotten his bell rung quite good, that much was certain. He was less sure if he was really seeing this, this random guy showing up and getting involved in his fight with the marines. Not that he wasn't grateful for the assist, but the guy talked so much that it made his head hurt. Or so much he thought, he kinda hurt all over already, it was hard to determine what was causing which pain again. Especially considering that right now other small facts such as what day of the week it was and what his middle name was again, eluded him. 

The horned rookie could figure all that stuff out later, get himself checked out and then chug down some medicine. First these marines had to be taken care off, with all of this chaos going on something bigger and way badder was sure to be drawn to them if this prolonged any further. The problem though was that it wouldn't just be a single person interrupting the fight causing both sides to be stunned again. 

This time it was a girl, who politely asked the marines if they could wait until she got to ask her question. Apparently a reasonable enough request, or the marines were just dumbfounded, because they actually did wait and give her the time to do what she wanted. She asked if they were pirates, to him and the showboat..... wait did he just call another guy a showboat? If the scene at Dawn Island didn't already look quite like the end of the world, he might have asked if this had been the sign of the apocalypse.  

He wasn't sure what to make of it, he was too discombobulated. It would all need to get sorted out later, first the marines. After they made their way to safety everything else could be figured out. What had happened? What became of Pops? He needed to get himself and these others away from the island, the swarm of marines and the forces that could take on all these legendary pirates were too much of a threat for them to be messing with. If he tried to seek out the crew's heavy hitters he'd just get him killed or be in the way. 

"Yes." Kai answered, raising his fist. "And these marines are here to kill pirates." Needless to say, it meant that they had to be taken care of. The blond shared a look with his white haired counterpart and the two shot into action. A flurry of metal weapons and limbs brutally assaulting the low ranking marines until they bleeding on the floor. 

"We need to get the hell out..." He began to shout, but a blur in the corner of his eye drew his attention. He turned his head to look at the black figure that manifested behind him. Slim in a black suit, it made him think of someone but this was not him. Long flowing red hair dispelled that notion. With a giggle the agent spun on her feet, no sooner had she performed the graceful maneuver, did her partner arrive on the scene. Moving so fast that had Kai been facing that way, he probably wouldn't even had seen a blur. All he knew was that one moment he felt something tug at one of his horns, and the next moment he tripped over the out stretched leg of the first agent and slammed down on the ground.

Another redheaded agent, perfect mirror image of the first, who was the twin of the first. "Small fries but maybe if we snap up enough of them, we could get a promotion out of this." The second agent commented, as he joined his twin sister on top of the downed ironman. Clearly they were not identical twins, despite the feminine appearance of the brother, still it was freaky just how similar they looked. Though that may have been because of the before mentioned feminine appearance. 

"The guy first?"The sister asked, a nod was all she needed to leaped in the air for the next combination attack. "Geppou!" She yelled out in the air, as she seemed to push off on the air itself to propel herself towards Dante. 
"Soru." The brother was next, blurring out of view as he moved to fast for their eyes to track.


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2015)

Shin_Yagami said:


> He had gotten his bell rung quite good, that much was certain. He was less sure if he was really seeing this, this random guy showing up and getting involved in his fight with the marines. Not that he wasn't grateful for the assist, but the guy talked so much that it made his head hurt. Or so much he thought, he kinda hurt all over already, it was hard to determine what was causing which pain again. Especially considering that right now other small facts such as what day of the week it was and what his middle name was again, eluded him.
> 
> The horned rookie could figure all that stuff out later, get himself checked out and then chug down some medicine. First these marines had to be taken care off, with all of this chaos going on something bigger and way badder was sure to be drawn to them if this prolonged any further. The problem though was that it wouldn't just be a single person interrupting the fight causing both sides to be stunned again.
> 
> ...




"Ahhh! What did you guys doooooo!" Jal shouted as the ninja's vanished from sight. She had just wanted to ask a question and now was being attacked as if a pirate, it looks like fate did make itself known. _'She who parles with a pirate, thus become one herself.'_ ; That was a good quote she thought, or did she just make it up. Readily she thought it didn't matter, best cover her ass.  But how to do it, 'fuck' She was out of ideas, courage once again proving to be a feeble perversion of stupidity. Whatever the attack was, it was going to come now. But she could still fly away? couldn't she? These questions burning through her at rapid speed. 

Best fly away now, and save herself, no that was the cowards way out, she could attack. While aboard the ship and while in Dawn Island, Jal had slowly practiced her ability to summon out her wings, because lets be honest, summoning wings is cool. She had learned she could also launch the feathers from the wings on command. But these weren't ordinary feathers, they were black and red with a sheen to them, almost reflective, razor sharp to the touch, like a flexible obsidian or solid ink dagger. She realised when her wings were out her hands and feet, usually calloused and thick skinned, were rougher bulker and tipped with nails harder and sharper, making it the only thing currently that could pick up one of the feathers without getting cut. So sure she could launch some feathers, but she could only launch them in one way, so if she missed she would be fucked. So run away or shoot feathers, run or shoot, 

Why was she here? How had she gotten to this point, maybe the devil fruit truly was cursed. All this was going on inside her head and it was overwhelming her slightly. "Fuck it, I'll do both!" `So she jumped up, summoned and opened her wings while changing her avantage point to be above the battlefield and all the while launching her razor feathers outwards, creating a sort of raised parosal of feather being expulled outwards from the group in every direction, sure to at least hinder anyone encroaching on their space from pretty decent amount of degrees, lets just hope it was enough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2015)

Noitora said:


> *
> Brolly Brandford
> Dawn Island
> The Escape Continues*​





Atlantic Storm said:


> _“Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.” _​
> *MESSY BEGINNINGS *​



*Kent
The Grand Line
An Freshly Reclaimed Ship
AWOL IV*​
Kent checked his watch, then remembered he didn't actually wear a watch. Brolly had been gone for maybe ten minutes now - was this an appropriate time to cut his losses and sail out of here? Was that against the law of the seas, to abandoned people like that? Did he even know how to sail a ship?

Luckily, Kent didn't have to ponder those types of questions for much longer. He saw two tiny shapes bouncing across the open water headed straight for the ship, one short and round and most certainly Brolly. Kent watched as they landed and happily returned Brolly's hug when it came. 

*“You no dead! Yay! This Issei. He come.”*

"Uh, the more the merrier, I guess?" Kent said, nodding at the stranger - Issei, Brolly had called him. Why had Kent heard that name before? Something in the back of his brain tingled, and he got the distinct feeling he was back in some boring current events lecture. He didn't get much time to think on it however, as they were interrupted by the arrival of a marine Commander with terrible taste in puns. 

*“I get ship ready. You beat up. We leave?”*

"That sounds like the appropriate course of action,"

"Sounds dope, lil dude." Kent turned to face the marines, running through his mental checklist of weapons. Would the Gatorblade be appropriate? He might want to keep his distance, he wasn't exactly in top form after that fight with the Cipher Pol agent. 

It would be prudent of us to focus our attention on the Commander. The rest of his troops are unlikely to lose any substantial danger to us, and if we are to take out their leader, then they would also be without orders." Issei said.

"That sounds super smart, so let's just go with that, yeah." The Commander gave his men the order to charge, and before Kent could react Issei leapt into action. He cleared the charging marines with a single blow, clearing the field for Kent to begin the real fight. 

Kent leapt high into the air, executing a perfect flip at the apex of his jump and reaching into his new, ephemeral armory. "Buko Buko...Skyslammer Hammer!" A massive warhammer, just as large and twice as heavy as Kent himself, materialized in his hands. He brought it down on the Commander with a roar, but amazingly the marine managed to dodge at the last moment. 

"Ha! Now you've really got me moving!" Bello shouted. "Box step kick!" His foot lashed out with incredible speed, hitting Kent in four places at once. Kent skidded backwards and vanished the hammer into nothingness. 

"Buko Buko You Feelin Lucky!" The revolver that appeared in his hand fired once, twice, three times. Bello dodged the first and second shots, a normal and firey round, respectively, but the third caught him in the shoulder. It erupted into foam, covering the right half of his body and pinning his arm to his side - but it wouldn't last long. "Issei!"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2015)

Dante

Metallo could fight, that was for sure. During their flurry of taking down the cannonfodder, he had the moves he'd seen in kung-fu movies. It reminded Dante of the disciplined strikes he got taught at the dojos, of which he paid no attention to. His eyes wandered to the girl with red hair, pretty nice figure, 8/10 for the face, though Dante didn't care much for the outfit. Of course the thing that really caught his attention was the fact that she was...flying. 

"You're flying....kinda....actually it looks stupi...."

He was cut off. A blur of red and black sped past him and suddenly he was in the air, only to be slammed down by a somersault kick - the same one he executed a few moments ago. 

"You know, if you close your mouth it stops the words falling out like that." the woman  said, standing next to Dante. She raised her foot to stamp into his chest, but Dante rolled and flipped around in some odd cartwheel motion.

"Stupid." Dante finished his sentence to the suited woman, ignoring the fact that she had nearly killed him. He dusted off his coat and sighed at the bullet hole in it. "I hate sewing."

One thing was apparent though, these guys were good. Like, he would not be able to beat them on his own, good. His calves hurt from where he was kicked and his chest had certainly felt better after the somersault kick. Fast and powerful - he hated that combination - and what's worse, there were two of them. Twins. And worst, worst of all, they weren't two sisters. There was another girl, though, who had asked him if he was a pirate, but the fact that metallo had answered saved him the trouble. She looked like a badass. Black hair, black coat and then....outta nowhere...wings. And so she started flying and shooting out feathers.

"Um so. Just to be clear. I'm the only normal one here right? Right. Good." 

"You talk too much!" the red haired woman charged angrily, leaping with an axe kick, so fast that it was all Dante could do to sidestep - had he not had years of battle experience or wooden swords slamming against the top of his head, he would be in the mini crater that the kick had caused. 

"See? That move would have been 10 times more awesome for me if you were wearing a skirt. I'd be distracted by your panties, or lack of, maybe?...maybe?...no? I'm not getting any clue? But yeah, I'd be distracted and I'd be a red smear on the ground. Though, did you know you have the smallest little hole in the crotch of your pants?"

 She didn',t but she had gone visibly red, and tightened up her legs. Dante figured by that reaction that she did in fact go commando. Hot. It distracted her enough for Dante to prepare a little.

Rebellion was out, Agni wasn't. This wasn't the time for her. The first plan of action was to somehow slow her down, but he had no illusions that he could solo her. He'd have to rely on one of the others to land the finishing blow. 

"Ugh!" she screeched as she hovered a little off the ground and raced towards him again. Dante sent out his sword wip in an attempt to catch her but she swatted it away and landed, meaty punch that sent Dante bouncing off the sand twice and into the water.

Her attack did not relent, she flew towards him again, with the same attack, this time Dante ducked and uppercutted the flying woman in the stomach. She had abs of fucking steel, but she felt it. It caused her to flip over in the air and land in the sea. Dante pressed the attack, the water slowing him down a little but still fast enough to snake out his sword around her waist and pull hard. The motion caused the top of her trousers to rip, as well as the skin underneath it and reveal the beginning of a very cute butt. Horrified she sank down and she screamed* "DON'T LOOK!"* At which point she threw a wild slap at Dante's face, that spun him out of the water and onto the sand.

His head was spinning and as the enraged red haired woman emerged from the sea, he knew that that he had one option and it wasn't going to be pretty. His hand managed to grip the hilt of Agni  and as she came up to finish off the white haired warrior with one last powerful hit, Dante took the sword out.

"Point blank fireball!" Agni shot out an intense burst of heat and exploded, sending two very damaged bodies flying away from each other. Dante had planned for him to once again land in the sea, where the flames would be instantly put out. No such luck for the CP9 agent though. She screamed as she was on fire, rushing to the sea and dowsing the flames quickly - but the damage had been done. She was visibly slower from the burns, but Dante was done. The waves of the sea pushed him closer to her. 

"So...any time we wanna make use of our number advantage....would be...great..." Dante said.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 3, 2015)

Kaiser D. Drake

The Iron Bull hadn't been fearing all that well against the soru expert, styles makes fights and in this instance it meant that it was a hopeless one for Kai. Sure the rookie wasn't really taking much damage, since the same thing that made him ill suited to take on this fleet footed opponent was the reason why he wasn't in a bad shape. Not from the fight at least. His abilities weighed him down too much, all the metal reserves and that around him providing him armor also kept him from being able to do much against the agent. 

Alexei was growing frustrated, probably not as much as his sister Alexis had been with her opponent, but those two weren't as mismatched as this pair. Alexei was too fast but lacked the firepower to blast through that iron shell, knocking the chromedome on his ass didn't have much of an effect. There had been a few close calls already, with Kai grabbing on to him but the redhead had been just able to slip out of his grasp quickly enough before he could get in trouble.

He would need to work together with his sister, with her they could also knock that bitch out of the sky. Whoever she was, she had a DF and looking for pirates. Most likely to join up with a crew, might as well take her out as well. Though he had never expected his sister to be in this much trouble, not against some nobody, but her screams chilled him to the bone. With his speed he rushed to her, and pulled his beloved sister in a tight embrace.

"Let's kill them." The said in unison, seething with rage. Their opponents felt their killing intent, certainly Kai did. If it hadn't been for the fact his muscles were as tight as they were in that state, he would've shuddered at the chilling sensation radiating from them. The three of them shared a look, knowing what they would have to do and then it was game on. 

As the twins charged up to go in the for the kill, they came at the agents. Black feathers raining down on them, keeping them from using their speed and agility, allowing the two pirates to get a clean hit in. Nothing fancy, simple and effective. A iron hook straight to the jaw, bone and teeth rattling as they skipped across the cobblestone, leaving the brother without much of his lower face. If the burns she had suffered before didn't leave her permanently disfigured already, this finishing strike with Agni certainly would. She erupted in a blaze of fire, only able to crawl to the water. Hoping to reach it before the flames consumed her, all the while screaming in agony. 

Both of the agents needed to be put of their misery, Kai wasn't sure about the others but he definitely intended to give them the sweet release of a swift death. But as he turned around to do so, something godly appeared nearby. The screams had drawn the attention of something that wasn't even in the same universe as them. It happened so fast that they barely witnessed what happened.

Gold and immense, as appatazing as that sounded, Kai was too frightened to even consider eating it. The god brought a palm down and the blast it produced sent them flying away. Trapped in a vortex that surely would get them killed, whether it would be by slamming them into something or into the water with enough force to break brones or snap off limbs.

Spinning through the air, all they could do was reach out for another. Dante hanging on to Jal with one hand, the other using Rebellion to reach out to who had drifted away from them and hooking on to him. As soon as they had caught him, it was apparent why this was. His weight kept him much lower to the ground and as luck would have it this would be key in them surviving. Kai basically served as the anchor, slowing them down and keeping them from being flung high in the air. Dante was the glue, keeping it all together while Jal with her wings was the rudder. Steering them away from lethal collisions and towards a landing spot. 

The ironman wasn't sure what kind of contraption you'd make out of an anchor, glue and a rudder but whatever it was.... it was a lifesaver. The trio ended up at the docks, Jal just managing to steer them away from water and towards a black ship. It looked a little worse for wear but definitely seaworthy, there probably couldn't be more than two or three other pirate ships at Dawn Island that could say the same.

Dusting themselves off, they found themselves on the Mealstrom, just moments before other survivors were heading towards it and complete eradication was launched upon Dawn island.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2015)

*Issei Takadatsu*

_?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
*MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
Issei didn't miss a beat. The pirate rushed in, his countenance a concentrated glare. Silver Edge flew into his hand, the cold metal hissing balefully in the wind, and cut hungrily into the Commander's burly chest. A spray of blood gushed out and the Marine stumbled backwards, one hand clutching at the wound and another balled into a fist.

"Not bad, kids," he smirked, having gotten over the surprise attack. The fresh streak of red seemed not to bother him so much as the fact that a pair of rookies had managed to get the best of him. Issei drew his second blade. 

That was when Dang Bello made his move. A slow, forward stumble that hid the movement in his shoulders; a feint, followed by a sudden storm of kicks. Issei stumbled back under the pressure, barely parrying the attacks and turning them to the side with the flats of his blade. But the kicks were heavy: with each thud, the pirate felt himself being forced another inch backwards. 

And then one slipped through his defence, a phantom in the darkness. It hit him square in the rib-cage, opened up his stance and paved the way for another sequence of strikes, each as relentless as the previous. Issei could only fall back, all sense of rhythm and groove dispersed under the martial artist's unrelenting assault. "C'mon, rookie! Where's that bravado you had before? Exploding Stampede!"

_There it is!_

Issei grit his teeth and twisted Silver Edge, the movement sending sharp pain traveling through his wrist and up his arm. The Commander's boot thudded against the steel and, with another twist, quickly slipped off. Dang Bello's eyes widened momentarily, now _his_ balance disrupted. They widened further as he felt cold sharpness pierce into his side, followed by a sudden rush of warmth. He looked down, saw the sea stone dagger embedded into his side, and grimaced. 

"Kent-san, now!" the pirate shouted, pulling the dagger out again.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 5, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> His ears were being filled with a ton of arguments that in his eyes were just as foolish and uninteresting as watching a snail drag its sticky viscous ass along the ground. No, watching a snail sometimes was interesting unlike the conversation being held in that place. His pinky is going inside one of his ears so he can take some wax out and blow it away later. The raven-haired young man was just there boring himself to hell as the captains of the various pirate crews were gathered. With those thoughts in mind, he simply stood up from the spot he was lying at and left. He still wondered why that old man had so much trust in him to the point he would ask the guy to be allowed to stay during the captain meeting, even though he had shown to not be reliable in the slightest.
> 
> Walking outside he had to go through a bunch of pirates, some looking at him cautiously, some others not really caring about him.With the intention of heading directly to the kitchen he walks faster as his body is demanding sugar. He needed some sweets and hopefully the that place had some. However his efforts stopped right there as various explosions called his attention, a few ships have been blown away in a surprise attack. The event currently happening in front of his eyes shocked many of the pirates located close to him and on the ships anchored but not him.
> 
> ...




Outside the halls, down on the streets, an indescribable bloodbath was taking place. Marines and pirates were cutting each other down one after the other. The sound of gunfire and cannon explosions mixed in with the screams of the injured and the terrified were deafening. However, this mayhem only excited Kanra and had his adrenaline pumping. Escaping this massacre was truly a test of one?s wits and skills. Only those with a strong will to survive would be able to see another day alive. In addition, this struggle would provide Kanra with useful information on marine and pirate tactics. Who will charge in headfirst? Who will kill without hesitation? Who will sacrifice the innocent bystanders? Who will use more ?discrete? methods? What abilities do you possess? All of these questions and many more were running through Kanra?s mind as he watched and observed from the shadows of the alleyways as he made his way to the docks.

?Over here! There?s a pirate!? Shouted a marine.

The finally spotted Kanra and quickly moved to swarm him Now boys, can?t we talk this over? Kanra asked with a smirk on his face Dying here isn?t beneficial for anyone.

?Ready men! Aim!?

Sigh. It?s always a pain when you have to get your own hands dirty. Kanra motioned for his mid-lock blade and darted towards the marines aiming to gun him down.

?FIR-? before the marine could finish the word and his squad could open fire, an explosion tore through the wall of the building between Kanra and the marines, sending both parties flying. The indiscriminate barrages made it hard for anyone to tell if they would be safe, yet the marines knew the risks going in and are willing to lay down their lives if it means that capture and deaths of their enemies.

Kanra dug himself out from underneath the rubble he was buried under after the explosion and building collapsing on top of him and the marines. This is beginning to become a tad irritating  Kanra let out a small laugh as he brushed his hair back with his hand. His blood covered the right side of his face as it ran from the injury he sustained during the explosion.

?Hold it right there!? said a marine as he put his musket to Kanra?s head. The marine was badly injured, but he was not going to let this keep him from fulfilling his mission.

No time to rest huh? Kanra?s senses were still a bit rattled from the explosion but he could tell more marines were approaching his location.

?We won?t let a single one of you escape!? The marine?s finger began to pull back on the trigger. Kanra could hear the different mechanisms moving within the musket as it was about to fire. He readied himself to dodge and strike back, but just as the hammer came down to cause the spark needed to send the bullet towards its intended target, the musket was shot out of the marine?s hands. ?ARGH! What Th-!? BLARGH!!!? Almost immediately, after the musket left the marine?s hands, a barrage of bullets started flying, cutting down the marine and his allies that were coming. A voice could be heard coming from the distance as a man was running like a bat out of hell, mowing down anyone who stood in his way.

?C?mmon peeps, entertain me!! Kishishishi? yelled the pirate as he continued his frenzy, headed towards the docks.

Kanra stood and dusted himself off. He had a slight smirk on his face as he thought to himself _?Finally, someone who shares my ?enthusiasm? ?_ though their motives were different.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2015)

Dawn Island...
Annie took a deep breath, arms formed into ebony scythes.  If this was going to be her last stand then she was going to damn well make a show of it. The marines let loose a volley of gunfire against the haphazard stack of crates which she took cover behind. "Here I come ya sons of bitches!" she exclaimed, her body like a coiled spring ready to explode.  

Not a split second later the crates to her left exploded into splinters as an armored pirate blitzed by her like a runaway stagecoach. Annie did a double take at the bearded man. He skided to a halt then turned about for another pass at the marines. He must've been pushing eight feet tall, maybe more. Probably had giant blood in him Annie figured. "Uh thanks..." she muttered. Never one to take such a window of opportunity for granted, Annie bounded towards the scattered marines, a slight limp on her right side due to her wound. There weren't many left standing thanks to the big fella of course. She sliced a marine's rifle barrel in half like a hot knife through butter, then his right arm a second later. Usually she didn't go so far as to remove appendages but she was seriously pissed off and needed to vent. The marine would live at least. Which couldn't be said for the victims of the two pirates who suddenly joined the fray. Annie watched as one of them drove a sword through the chest of a marine, seeming to revel in the bloodlust.  They all did in fact. 

"To the Maelstrom!" one of them exclaimed as the last marines were dealt with. 

She watched as they dashed off to a black ship in the distance, her sails in tatters. Annie glanced from the bullet riddled rowboat she had been attempting to steal to the black ship. Then one more time to settle her decision. "To the Maelstrom!" she cried with mock enthusiasm followed by a painful wince.  

She transformed her entire upper body into the curved blade of a scimitar and quickly gave chase. They were closing in on the ship as Annie caught up. "So hey can I join you fellas?" she asked in a huff.  Annie didn't wait for a reply and sped up. "Okay great my name's Annie. Just point me to the whiskey when we board!" 

Suddenly a klaxon like alarm blared from the marine ships in the bay, the pulsating sound both ominous and chilling as it choed across the island. Annie didn't even pause to consider its significance. She felt in her gut though that the end was coming for this island, and any poor souls left on it.

The Alexandria...
The Fleet Admiral massaged his temples as he scanned the battle reports in real time. The elite pirates at the summit, including that bastard Shanks, had finally been eliminated, but at the cost of an Admiral's life and scores of other high ranked officers. A part of him wondered if this was simply too high a price to pay even for the sake of ending piracy. Thankfully he wasn't the one who called the shots. That was left to those who remained above the fray concealed within the shadows of their ivory towers. In the end even he was merely their footsoldier. 

With a world weary sigh he gave the final order of Operation Dream Crusher. *"Commence Buster Call." *

Instantly the warning alarms rang from ship to ship, drifting across the bay and towards the island. A countdown clock appeared above the command room. The Fleet Admiral silently counted off each and every second.  Fifteen minutes before Dawn Island became hell on earth for all eternity.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *MESSY BEGINNINGS *​



*Kent
The Grand Line
An Freshly Reclaimed Ship
AWOL V*​
Issei swept into the melee like a storm, blade cutting deep into Bello's skin and drawing blood. But the Marine was no pushover, and his counterattack was as devastating as it was quick. Kent supported himself on one knee, greedily sucking in air - the fight with the Cipher Pol agent had drained him more than he had thought. They needed to finish this now, or he'd be more of a liability than an asset. 

"Kent-san, now!" Issei pulled a dagger from Bello's side, slick with the Marine's blood, and Kent saw his opening. 

"Okay then! Go-Go Gauntlets!" Kent shouted, reaching into his otherworldly armory and emerging with his fists clad in two powerful gauntlets. He slammed his wrists together and activated the built in jet dials, launching his forward. His feet barely skimmed the ground as he moved. 

Dang Bello was no slouch in the speed department, but he was still recovering from Issei's attack and Kent was closing the distance faster than he had thought possible. But he hadn't been made a Commander only to fall to two rookies on the greatest day in Marine history. His legs tensed as Kent came closer, waiting. 

"Gatorblade!" Kent roared, and the gauntlets vanished in an instant. Replacing them was an oversized, toothed sword that Kent swung easily in one hand. "Here's how we do it, pirate style!"

"Explosive Shuffle!"

One minute, Bello was there, and the next he was somewhere else. The ground where he had been standing cracked under the massive force of his legs as he moved almost too fast to see, sliding across the ground as he repositioned himself to finish the fight. Kent had been left in the metaphorical and literal dust, desperately pivoting to keep up with the Commander. "It was a good show, but I think it's time to end-"

_White Wave - Single Annihilation!_​
Sharp air caught Bello mid-skid, and his eyes widened in astonishment as more blood burst from his torso. "But-"

"Got you, friend!" Kent shouted, suddenly appearing in front of him. He held his sword high above his head, which glinted in the harsh light of the sun.  "Teamwork, hoo-rah!"

The sound of metal on flesh, and then silence. Kent watched as Bello hit the ground, not particularly caring whether the man was still alive or not.

"That was pretty sweet, right?" He asked, turning back to Issei. "When I was like, vroom, and you were like, swish, and then-"

He was cut off by the sound of alarms echoing across the open waters, an alarm he had never heard in real life but had heard about far too often. "That's a..." he said, face growing white, "that's a Buster Call. They're Buster Calling us!" He scrambled back to the deck of the ship. "Brolly! Brolly! We have to get out of here! NOW-like!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Naka*

Naka navigated the half sunk wreckage as carefully and quietly as he could. It was ironic to him since the sounds of war still raged everywhere. His situation however was somewhat unique....

Behind him on the ship he had attempted to hide on, the Marines were relentlessly tossing everything. It seemed they were hell bent on putting an end to pirates once and for all this time. Naka paused for moment to regain his balance on a particularly loose piece of hull. This was the wrong time to fall into the water. He breathed a sigh of relief, which was punctuated with a chorus of cocking muskets and pistols coming from above him. He turned slowly to be presented with a sizable part of the Marine platoon, all their weapons trained on him. Their commanding officer, coldly stared Naka down through the hazy smoke of his cigar.

"Going somewhere, pirate?"

"Pirate?! There are pirates here?!" Naka tried to look as genuinely surprised as he could.

"Very funny... prepare to fire-"

"Fire? Woah, hey wait. I think sir, you have me at a disadvantage. You didn't even ask if I would surrender!"

"Surrender? There is no surrender... there are... no prisoners."

One instinct, Naka dove for cover. A rain of bullets reduced his previous foothold to splinters. Had the Marines lost their minds? No prisoners? What was going on? Naka leaned as close to the edge of his cover as he dared, straining to hear the Marine chatter.

"Should we pursue, sir?"

"No, we've wasted enough time on that old dog... or should we say, rat? Nevermind, just burn it."

"Won't the pirate just swim beneath the flames"

"No, didn't you see how carefully he walked that shattered hull? He ate a devil fruit. Whatever it was, it clearly doesn't help him escape from this place. Hehehehe, burn the wreckage. He can die in the searing flames or drown in the cold, dark sea."

Naka stole beneath the deck of the wreckage, not waiting to hear the thud of lit torches and lamps landing on the hull above, quickly setting fire to the remains of the sails. Trapped between fire and water, most would panic, but Naka bizarrely enough had been in situations like this before, no less than 4 times in the last few years.

"Hmmm barrel, barrel, barrel- ah, a barrel..."

What followed was a montage of stuffing the barrel with errant cloth and dowsing the outside with a mixture of oils. Around him the deck above was already collapsing. The smoke had become thick and the heat almost unbearable. Naka's work however was complete. Gauging where the super structure of the ship would eventually collapse he positioned his barrel. If he got the placement wrong, he would be dragged below with the wreckage, if not he would go down a short way but then pop up with the current. He hopped in and waited for the ocean to spill into the hull around him. Once he closed the lid, he would only have about 30 minutes before he would suffocate...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2015)

*Blake Hunter*

Blake moved from one side to another running, jumping, taking cover from bullets aimed at him and stray ones, his machine guns seemed to have a retarded amount of ammunition though even he knew that at some point the bullets wouldn?t come out from his weapons anymore and he would have to improvise his way out of that hell. The explosions, carnage and despair only made him smirk a bit causing the tattoo on the left side of his face to deform for an instant, the scenery reminded him of his birthplace where war was something foolishly common. Among the commotion he manages to see another pirate who got saved by his ramapge however he decides to ignor ehim for th etime being, the fun was not over yet.

A small communication device vibrates within his pants as he dashes off. 

"Hello? Blake, are you still alive?"

"Kishishi shamefully for you, I am."

"Please don?t be mad at us, you?ve helped us for many years now. Indeed, it?s thanks to your efforts that we have managed to pull this out. But you see we can?t have you spill the beans, so our little dirty secret, you, have to be buried along with the filth."

"Wow, I?m thankful for yer sincere words. That?s why I also have somethin? ta announce. I?m quitting."

"Pardon me?"

"Kishishi. You see, this side seems ta be more entertaining. "

The sound of the metal starting to constrain and bend causes a huge uproar among the members of the Marine crew present in the island and the curiosity of the captain. The screws and the column of metal of one of those lights located on the street start to separate and from one moment to another, the iron structure starts to get damaged and get apart as if an explosion had ocurred within its insides. The metallic parts are blown away with such strength they resemble projectiles being thrown at the enemy. Limbs, eyes, throats various soldiers fall victim of the sudden move which they don?t know.

The screams are heard through the den-den mushi.

"That bastard had more tricks we didn?t know?!"

His charge against the rest of officers who eagerly were hunting down all the pirate scum was risky, if he made the wrong decision he could get killed by the big amount of enemies but that just made it all be worth the risk. As he rushes through a bunch of marines, Hunter is surrounded without any obvious escape route, it was a bad  move in the eyes of his foes.

"Finally got you. To think that a mere trash caused so much trouble."

"Yeah, ?bout dat. If ya get yer heads too big they may explode~"

An almost naive giggle follows his sentence as he innocently points to the sky. A bunch of dynamite sticks were starting to fall, and the only thing that managed to come out from those at the front rows of the bunch was a mere "shit". Gathering all his strength, he throws away a bunch of soldiers to force a path.












The explosion takes place and his body is sent various meters forward crashing next to the rubble close by. He was simply crazy putting his life on the line just like that, there was no doubt.

Suddenly the warning alarms rang from ship to ship abck at the shore, drifting across the bay and towards the island. Every single one of the escapees was able to hear it and only a few, including Blake, knew what would happen next. If someone thought that the view of before was hell, they weren?t ready to see what was coming next.

"Kishishi. Oi, bro."his words drected at the young man close to his position, Kanra."Mind joinin?me? If that sound ?s what I think it is, we?re in for lotsa fun~"

"what do ya say?"

As he asks for the pirate?s cooperation, he ,manages to place his hand on the ground, more enemies are in their way along with some pirates trying to get away. The next moment, the ground starts to shake - and similarly to how the column exploded before - as if an earthquake  happened the earth starts to fracture and rises delivering a wide ranged attack indiscriminately.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2015)

*Issei Tadakatsu*

_?Even though the future seems far away, it is actually beginning right now.? _​
*MESSY BEGINNINGS *​
The siren of death shredded through the air calamitously like the first blow of the horn during a hunting party. Icy fear lanced through his body and, in the disquietude, Issei felt the adrenaline-pumped warmth leave his body. Few had heard the sound in person, but all knew what it was and what it represented. It was the Buster Call: the ultimate military attack of the Marines and the physical manifestation of their Absolute Justice.

"Buster Call?!" Issei hissed at the remaining Marines that stood, his voice laced with venom and contempt. He knew that there was not a second to waste anymore, but this was the place he once called home. "You would lay waste to an entire island of innocent people and destroy centuries of culture and history for but a handful of pirates?! Yo?"

"Issei! We need to go now!" Kent's voice rang hoarsely. He was already on the deck of Brolly's ship now, worriedly looking over at the fleet of advancing ships now making their way through the ominous mist. Even the remaining Marines looked ever so slightly anxious. These ships that towered over giants and islands were something that were almost never seen in the peaceful East Blue.

Until now.  

"You filth have _no_ idea," the aristocrat spat, "what it is that you've unleashed upon Dawn Island. If I must lose my home..." He lost his words for a moment.  The white haired pirate gave a morose shake of his head, then hopped onto the deck of his new crew's ship. Silver Edge glimmered in the light. 

_White Wave - Single Annihilation!_​
The harsh whistle of a blade. The sound of bursting wood as the dock split. The surprised shouts of Marines as they fell into the ocean. Splashing. "Then the least you can do is have a taste of what you have subjected thousands of innocents to. Engrave it into your memories. Let's hope that the Buster Call ships don't fire at their own people, hm?" And he turned around, turning his back forever on the island that was once his birth place.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2015)

*Paulsgrave Williams|Pirate|East Blue*

*[Pirate Summit, Dawn Island; Grand Line]*​


[He Who was Born into Death III]​
-With Hector-

Glancing to his right , the bearded man beheld a running blade. The one eye not covered by strange tech blinked. If he hadn't sailed with Paulsgrave for all these months this imagery may have bothered him to some degree. He, however has had the unique experience that is his Captain. "All lost souls are welcomed to hell little lady." he states flatly hot footing it beside her as Crusher and Ram-Bam hit the gang way.  "Prepare to make way! Prepare to make way!" the short spit that was the mobile missile yells as the quarter giant slapped broken debris into the water. "Just know that hell hardly gives up the damned." is added as both their feet met the gangway. The clatter of work can be heard as both Annie and Hector hit the main deck of the Maelstrom. 

Needless to say, it wasn't quite what she thought she may see. It was the instant she realized she may have stepped into a great big old cow patty. The ship was a testament  to human suffering. From the guide rails and wheel house walls dying men are chained. They groaned as their wounds seeped blood with every move. The once pine deck was stained a dark crimson from the amount of blood that had been spilled across it's porous surface. Around the main mast of the Maelstrom a large wired cage was rigged. Filled almost to the brim with human skulls. "Sir!" the small pirate yells storming over to the first mate. "They're planning something! They're planning something!" is yelled as he handed up a spy glass. Hector's jaw rolled as he plucked the tool away. "Get the girly blade something strong. Her choice." he states pulling the glass up to his face. 

"What are you sea cows planning." he questions peering in on the Marines as the warships started to line up in formation. 

-Moments Earlier with Paulsgrave- 

He was like a crazed, vicious, animal as he tore at the Marine beneath him. With a guttural growl he pulls up. Flesh stretches like laffy taffy with veins and ,muscles snapping and popping. Spraying the poor man's blood all over him. Like slurping a string of spaghetti Williams sucks the flesh down as the Marines that were watching almost soil their pants and turn whites as a ghost. Both drop the muskets they were carrying and turn on heel. The vile man pushes his hand into the man's chest wrapping his fingers around the corpse's collar bone. With a yank he pulls it free. "Only need two witnesses, girly is one. You aren't needed." he chuckles while he chunks the bone toward one of the fleeing marines.

The man freezes in pain as he pulls a hand to his back, it was too late though. The tip of the projectile pierces the heart sack, spilling the fluid into the four chambers of his heart. With a pained breath the man stumbles to his knees, collapsing  a moment latter. Dust puffs from his face in him taking his final breath. Spitting a wad of human fat out Williams starts to return to his meal, that however is interrupted as muffled sirens blare from the Marine vessels in the bay. Snorting like a hound the pirate cuts his glance toward the open water. "That sends a delightful chill up my spine." he sneers while slipping his fingers pass the corpse's skin. 

Looking around he realized it was probably time to go, Hector had probably already started getting the Maelstrom ready to make way. 

-Present ; Maelstrom-

"We're ready sir! We're ready!" the large brute that is Crusher yells. "Orders sir, sixteen minutes! Minutes!" Ram-Bam adds. "Captain said fifteen ...", "You should have shoved off one minute ago then." Hector froze. "Apologies Captain." is uttered as Williams walked toward the main mast. Dropping two skulls in he takes a bite from a femur. "What's the situation?" is asked. Hector shakes his head, "Nothing good Captain, seems the Marines are lining up to do something." is replied as he handed the spy glass over. Wiping grizzle from his mouth he gazes out over the bay. 

'How much of that Northern Fire do we have left?" he quizzes as he hands the spy glass back. "Ten barrels Captain, what are you thinking." Spitting blood onto the deck Williams nods toward the ships that were trying to breech the Marine line. "Chaos, Crusher!", "Aye!", "Cut loose two or three of these wrecks and ignite their black powder. Ram-Bam, the catapult." is demanded as he stormed up to the wheel, "Hector, prepare the Northern fire and you husks, pull the anchor up!" he barks kicking a leaver on a smaller mast toward the back of the ship. A pulley screams to life carrying a dark rectangle skyward. 

​
With the Jolly Roger whipping in the wind he walks up to the wheel while ships start to explode into flame to the sides. With a violent jolt Crusher lands in the center of the deck while the jagged catapult locks into place. "We either make it or dine in Jones' Locker boys!" Williams roars sticking the chewed on femur in the air. While his personal crew jeered in anticipation the ones that now found themselves in the midst of madness could only worry as the ship lightly rocked in the waves. "Target the brave damned that charge the Marines! Light them in the glory of hell itself!" Williams commands. Two barrels rock into the catapult's claw like hands. Crusher twists the large weapon into place while Hector slammed his fist into each, splintering the barrels. 

Annie peeks a dark viscous liquid that the First Mate quickly lights.  "Light 'em UP! Light 'em UP!" Ram-Bam yells as his small frame hits the track around the weapon. The treads on his chest  spin and the track rotates building up tension in the inner workings of the catapult. 

A loud clank signals the machine's firing sending a fireball into the distance. Moments later one of the vessels explodes into dark burning flame. Even lighting the waves up around it as the viscous dark liquid refused to be extinguished. Even though it floated in the sea. "Again!" Williams wails spinning the wheel. The Maelstrom lurches to the side as is slips between the two lines of fire. Another of the Pirate Ships that was charging the Marine lines ignite in the horrible Northern Fire. "If you can't go out the front, you slip through the back!" is exclaimed chewing on the bone he took as a souvenir.  The multiple layers of fire behind and in front of the Maelstrom cloaking it from the Marines.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 21, 2015)

Before Kanra had a chance to answer, he had to dodge the sudden quake and destruction Blake had unleashed. _"He asks for my help but indirectly attacks me at the same time..."_ a smirk appeared on Kanra's face as he hopped through the air on the rising debris. He lands directly behind Blake as the two stand back to back. There was a slight pause between the two. Kanra had a lot to think about. He had very little information on the person he was standing with and as such he had to calculate every possibility. Although he knew joining Blake would be beneficial to his escape, at the moment there was no way to tell if Blake could be trusted. But at the same time, there was no way of telling if Kanra could be trusted either. However, one thing was very certain and they didn't have much time left as the sirens were still ringing.

"So what do ya say?"

That does sound like fun, but I'd rather not stick around for the aftermath. Wont be able to continue having fun when everything around you disappears.

The opening Blake's previous attack had made was slowly starting to close as more marine reinforcements were headed their way. Let's say we make it out of here first, then I decide. with that Kanra pulled out two of his blades hidden on his person and turned towards the marines blocking their path. With less than three minutes to escape, Kanra started to take things more seriously. Sorry boys, playtime is over! he said giving a small shrug like gesture before taking off at blinding speed. Kanra whizzed through the marines, dodging their fire and slicing through their weapons like butter. His movements and skill were completely different from his earlier encounters with the marines. No longer holding back, his speed and agility were on another level.  Surprisingly though he didn't kill anyone during his offensive. The marines were still left standing in the wake of his attack, but they were left behind now in Blake's way.


----------



## balackobama (Mar 8, 2016)

uchiha sasuke no 1


----------

